# Academy of Drell, Part III



## Zhure (May 11, 2002)

*Rallyn* suggests tackling the manta-ray shaped shadowy form.

*Keith* asks Yodwin if he has any additional information.

Yodwin: "No, it's all so fuzzy. I just know Xargon is the worst thing we could possibly deal with. I think I need to try to sleep... maybe I'll be more clear-headed then."

Jotunland is the mythical frozen north. Some legends indicate it's the pathway to the netherworld, analagous to our River Styx legends. If such a place really exists, it's far too inhospitable for the Empire to care about it for settlement. 

*Arana* retrieves her spellbook since her trap seemingly failed. She returns to the library.

Serbanas speaks up.

"Perhaps we should let the old man sleep. Everthing seems calmed down for now... let us go speak with Coles in the morning regarding what has occurred."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2002)

_Fine... it seems we have much to discuss in the morning..._

Keith nods and gestures with a smile, forced as it is, "Good eve then Yodwin the Blue and perhaps you shall sleep well.  And yes Serbanas we should speak with Coles.. and then decide what to do about Xargon and his tome."

Keith then turns on his heels and exits glancing to Charlotte and then walks out towards the main inner court...

Keith speaks to Kith as he leaves in _Elven_, "Sorry about all that, but I needed to hear for myself what Yodwin knew.. no hard feelings eh?" 

_Not that I care but one must try to be ammicable..._

Keith exits...


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 11, 2002)

Charlotte nods in acknowledgement of Keith's glance.

_Finally... that took long enough..._

She heads out after him.

"Keith," She asks once she catches up to him, "what happened in there?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2002)

_Hmmm what happened... indeed_

Keith pauses midstep and looks to Charlotte, "Yodwin explained that the this being that attacked the library was Xargon... an eternal being or something to that effect... and that he was searching for his lost book... it is important though I am not sure as to why.  Yodwin may know more but the old man is addled... we will have to speak with Cole in the morning... it all seems strange to me."

_Confusing is more the word..._

"That is about it."


----------



## evileeyore (May 11, 2002)

*Kith speaks*

Kith’s eye widens in surprise.  Then returns to its normal half lidded state.

“Heh, nope, no hard feelings.”  He claps Keith on the shoulder.

As they leave Kith looks around taking stock in who remains.

“Humph.  Well we can discuss this at length, or we can see what Rallyn and Victor are trailing.  Turin isn’t describing it well.”  Kith sees Arana entering, “ Ahhh, Arranna perhaps you can tell us something about the flying ‘Cloaky Thingy’ you all were stalkin’.”

He smiles warmly at her scowl.  _Why does she not like me?  I swear Kith ole’ boy your losing your touch…  *They say *_*that goes first, he-he*_ Shush you!  Pay attention to the Cloaky-Thingy.  **Yawn * Bored now.  Sleeeeeppy*_

Kith sighs and awaits the others decision.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 11, 2002)

_So, that's all?_

"Okay - so an immortal guy came in, and was looking for a book that Yodwin had." Charlotte shakes her head. "I guess I still don't understand it, but if we are going to talk to Cole in the morning, then I suppose we can wait until then to get some real answers."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2002)

Keith leans against the wall on the outside of the Library, "That is all I could get besides the fact that this Xargon protects the Empire from the incursion of the Giants of Jotunland... again... i am not sure how much of this is useful..."

_Better off to burn the damn thing then no one can get a hold of it..._

"But talking to Coles should shed some light...  I don't understand either..."

Keith seems abit more at ease now.. much of his calm veneer receeding, "Just have to wait till the morning."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2002)

_Perhaps she has an idea... I feel somehwat at a loss of what to do..._

Keith gestures to Charlotte, "So now what should we do?  I am for one somewhat frustrated that we have to wait till the morning before we can fully hash out the details..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 11, 2002)

_Why is he asking me?  He is the one who was talking to Yodwin.  I've just been standing around, wasting air._

"I'm not sure, Keith." Charlotte says, in an uncertain voice. "There's not much we can do until morning..."

Her voice trails off, and a look of hard thought crosses her face.

_Maybe we should go talk to Coles *now*.  If he's involved in this in any way, and is aware that we are going to talk to him in the morning, then all we are doing is giving him time to come up with an excuse, or something._

_I'm no good at this sneaky stuff!  I'd like to just go and talk to Coles, but of course we'd more than likely get in trouble if we did so... after all, we are just students..._

"Yes, we can't do much until morning.  I was thinking of something, but we can't very well do that."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2002)

_Hmm and that thought is?_

Keith raises a slight brow, "And just what were you thinking about?"


----------



## Jeremy (May 11, 2002)

Rallyn crouches low and gathers himself, waiting for some kind of breeze or wind..

A little one-mile-an-hour puff is fine, though if there is likely to be a little 5- or 10-mile/hr louder gust in the next few moments, he'll wait for that.


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2002)

_*Can we go to sleep now?*
I didn't know you could get tired.
*I can't, but bored is another thing*
Ahh... Mayb we should go to sleep, it has been a long day.
*And I couldn't touch even a single girl.*
Aw, why do you talk about that kind of stuff all the time?
*Well, there is the saying "You miss it, you speak of it", but that doesn't hold true in your case so I think neither does it in my case, we are the same.*
I'm not so sure about you..._

Sildarin will start to sneak away from everybody else and go to his own room to get some sleep and recover from the feeling of pain he got from Yodwin.


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2002)

*Double post*


----------



## evileeyore (May 11, 2002)

*Kith flubbes his lines*

_What the Hell is wrong with those two?_

_*Errmm, what do you mean?*_

_They should be concentrating on the problem at hand, not discussing their sordid soiree._

_*Why you goin’ all puritanically prudish?  Personally I feel you of all people should avoid hanging hopeless hypocritical havoc upon yourself.*_

_Heh, very good I give your abortive attempt of alliterative abolishment over my contemplation of corrective coercion concerning their commission of concupiscent collusion concurrently corrupting the conclusion of our cooperative colloquium, four out of ten._

_*Grrk, ya know someday you’ll stop bein so smart, an’ I’ll still be able to bite ya. *_

“Your lame lack of locutius learning leads to long lamentations.”

Everyone turns and stares at Kith.  He looks around.  His face flushes, and he puts one hand behind his head.

“Sorry, did I say that out loud?  I had gotten into an alliterative altercation of abnormal abundance with Turin.  Err, see, once I start I just can’t stop… heh.”

_*D’oh… he-he, what was that about being lame?*_

_Shush you._

“Anyway I really think we should look into this Critter that Rallyn and Victor have cornered.  So what about it Arranna?  What did it look like?”


Dalamr if you edit the post, check the delete box and click the delete button you can remove the post entirlely


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2002)

_No need to worry about that for the time being..._

Keith flips a coin playfully along his knuckles as he speaks... "I wouldn't mind hearing what you have to say... it might just work whatever it is..."

_Keyword being might..._

Keith flipped the coin and caught it without looking and then placed a hand on her shoulder, "So what was the idea?" a glimmer of a smile on his lips...

_I really should stop looking into her eyes... cause then I start thinking about other... things..._


----------



## perivas (May 12, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

Arana adjusts her loaded backpack on her shoulder.  As her eyes move from one speaker to the next, her confused expression  fades with a silent "Oh" on her lips.

She finally responds to Kith's question with a sidelong glance and speaks generally to the others when answering.  "That thing was just floating about doing nothing.  Really boring overall.  So I left."

She searches the library and then heads to where Maerath is sitting with a big book.  She flings her heavy pack onto the table with a heavy thump.  Leaning or rather laying on the table with her face but a few feet away from his, she asks, "Need any help with that thing?  I tried looking at it earlier but didn't get much out of it.  Nonetheless, I'm pretty good at languages, you know."

She digs back into her mind for any tales regarding Giants or Jotunland.  Bardic Knowledge: Giants 6 + 2 int + 3 levels + 3 feat = 14; Jotunland = 9 + 2 int + 3 levels + 3 feat = 17


----------



## poilbrun (May 12, 2002)

"The best thing we could do, I believe, is to find a magical spell that would help me understand this book. Now, I'm going to my bed, and tomorrow, I'll go and see if I can find either a scroll containing such a spell, or a wizard who has such a spell in his spellbook so that I can copy it in mine and cast it to understand the book... Anyway, I have to get some sleep now, especially if I'll have to study a new spell tomorrow."

Maerath then picks up the book and heads out of the library, going straight to his room to get some sleep.

The next day, Maerath memorizes several Read Magic spells (in case he has to decipher a spellbook to learn a spell) and will try to find a scroll of Comprehend Languages or a wizard who has a spellbook containing the spell and would agree to my copying it (I'm willing to pay, of course).


----------



## Zhure (May 12, 2002)

*Preparations for the morn, and Rallyn's oops*

*Keith* bids goodnight to Yodwin, who appears to have drifted off asleep sitting upright on his spartan bed.

Serbanas also leaves. "I bid you all a fair night. I will try to repair what's left of my evening and perhaps meditate on a few things."

He strides firmly out of the library, looking neither left nor right, and walks toward the elaborate cottage-cum-smithty he lives in.

*Charlotte* leaves as well, asking Keith for a clarification of what happened. He sums it up succinctly. She then suggests talking to Coles right away, rahter than in the morning.

*Kith* mentally receives a brief conversation from Turin, about the flying manta-ray creature.

_"It's got no scent at all, boss" Turin remarks._

*Sildarin starts to sneak off, to try to get some sleep and rest after healing Yodwin.

Arana returns to the library, where Maerath is still trying to decipher the contents of the mysterious book of Xargon.

Arana knows from her studies that the Giants of Jotunland were said to be the original inhabitants of the entire land of the Empire, but were driven out ten thousand years ago. According to these same legends, when Kazak united the Empire two thousand years ago, he was said to have launched an expedition to Jotunland, the far frozen land to which the giants were banished. One hundred heroes were sent but none returned. Some claim that the cream of the Imperial Guard are still called "The Centurions" to indicate they are as skilled as the century of heroes Kazak entrusted on this mission.

Arana offers to help Maerath figure out the contents of the book.

Maerath scoops up the book and decides to go to bed as well. With a refreshed mind he will try to prepare more appropriate spells for gleaning more information from the book of Xargon.

*************

Meanwhile, Rallyn crouches low and gathers himself, waiting for some kind of breeze or wind, waiting to pounce on the flapping mysterious creature.

He slides toward the edge of a tree, using it for cover, then pounces just as it turns around the stately pine.

 I presume you intend to grapple; it either wasn't clear or I'm being muddle-headed. If not, we'll rewrite this bit.

He leaps gracefully through the air, despite his small size, making a prodigious leap, arms outstretched -- and flies right through the creature. He should've at least been able to knock it from its course!

Initiative (for those outside or who could conceivably be nearby); this will probably be a brief combat*


----------



## perivas (May 12, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

As Maerath tries to leave, Arana grabs his arm with a firm hand to stop him.  In a low voice, she tells him, "Maybe you should get one of the other boys to sleep in your room, since you're talking that book with you.  It's probably safer that way.  One never knows of the unexpected danger."  She then releases his arm.

She stretches, moans her satisfaction with her stretching and announces to everyone, "Well, I'm tired.  To bed, it is.  Come on, Fian."  She scoops up her cat onto her shoulder and proceeds to leave the library, all the while kissing her cat and rubbing her face against its fur.  "You're so cute, Fian.  I love you, baby.  Are you hungry?  Let's see if I have some yummy left for you...."

She proceeds to her room, thinking about the next course of action.

[color=sky blue]OOC:  Are there any magical instructors left at the Academy at this time of year, from whom we could obtain a _comprehend languages_ spell?  Is there any wizards in the nearby town, from whom we could obtain the said spell?  Is there a linguistics master at the Academy left?  Is there a linguistic sage in the town nearby?[/color]


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 12, 2002)

Victor rushes forward as Rallyn jumps, hoping to flank the manta ray-shaped creature, trying to clear his mind like his father taught him. His sword swings across the air in an upward motion, as he prepares for next blow.

Init 4+1=5 Atk 9+4=13(+2?) Dmg 4


----------



## Jeremy (May 13, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Eek.  Actually I was waiting for a wind because I can use my mind to turn it into a 35 mph+ gust depending on how strong or weak it is to begin with.  As it's flying, it'd be considered a small creature.

Initiative = 17 roll + 0 modifer = 17.


----------



## Zhure (May 13, 2002)

*Arana* keeps Maerath from leaving and asks him to get someone else to stay with him overnight. Then she goes off to her room with Fian.

Yes, there are still many arcane casting instructors (Iulus, male elf wizard is an example)at the Academy, as well as a language master (Mailia, halfling, bard is a language instructor). The "town" is really tiny and has no sages or wizards that you are aware of. Essentially, the town is two blocks wide and maybe 8 blocks wrapped around the Imperial Road from the port toward the Academy. Most of the village is residential for the fisherman who help keep Drell supplied with food in the winter and for instructors and students who have chosen to live off campus.

rewrite!
Meanwhile, *Rallyn* crouches low and gathers himself, waiting for some kind of breeze or wind, waiting to attack the flapping mysterious creature. 

He slides toward the edge of a tree, using it for cover, then strikes just as it turns around the stately pine using his psionic powers to make the wind blow it toward him. The powerful gust of wind seems to pass right through the creature, but it looks around now, as if noticing you for the first time.

*Surprise Initiative
Rallyn 17
Victor 5*

*Victor* Victor rushes forward as Rallyn jumps, hoping to flank the manta ray-shaped creature. His sword swings across the air in an upward motion, and his weapon also passes right through the creature. It's almost as if the monster is ethereal, or a phantasm.
as he prepares for next blow. 

 Next actions? It seems to be somewhere between your two initiatives.


----------



## novyet (May 13, 2002)

*Ellie*

"Well I think we've got a few leads to run with now, so I'll bid you all good night for now. Shall we meet up in the morning in the library, or is there any other spot that would be preferred by all of you? Also if anything happens please come let me know ok? I'm going to try and relax and meditate on what happened."

Ellie will wait for an answer then proceed to bed.


----------



## Jeremy (May 13, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

_This is not good.  It seems to be phased, meaning I'd need enchanted steel to even have a chance of scratching it..  Maybe.._

Rallyn imagines himself on the mindscape, fully armed and armored and extends his will forward in a mind thrust at the creature.

Will Save DC 10 -8 nonpsionic buffer = 2 if not psionic or DC 10 +/- defense modifier if it is psionic.

Gotta love psionic combat.  DC 2 against non-psionic creatures.


----------



## evileeyore (May 13, 2002)

*Kith reacts*

Kith overhears Arana’s advice to Mearath.  He steps in beside Mearath as he leaves.

“Arranna’s got a good point.  We could switch for the night, if your worried.  After all Rallyn and Victor have got some flying shadow critter cornered out in the courtyard..”

*Weee!  Excitement, they’re attacking it!*

‘…in fact they’re attacking it now… What!  Uh, go on without me Mearath, room 326a, in the corner, doors unlocked, don’t mind the mess…”  Kith starts to sprint off towards Rallyn, Victor, and trouble.

Init 22 (roll 15+7 bonus)… Figure I am just moving to there for now


----------



## Zhure (May 13, 2002)

*Ellie* leaves the library in time to see the creature struggling with Rallyn outside in the courtyard.

 We'll assume a decision was reached about where the group will meet up again

*Initiative 
Kith 22
Rallyn 17
Critter ? 
Victor 5 *

*Kith* briefly discusses sleeping arangements with Maerath, then walks out into the courtyard in time to see Rallyn's attack.  Not flat-footed, not surprised, used all actions to get here.

*Rallyn* realizes the creature isn't corporeal and instead attacks it with a Mind Thrust... which _fails to work_.  Note: not made a save, but the attack mode failed as if the creature wasn't an appropriate target.

The creature turns, hisses toward you and strikes forward with claws extended toward you. Its talons skitter briefly across your unarmored form, hitting easily.

 6 damage, 3 points of temporary STR loss

It's claws are inhumanely cold; it feels as if your very soul is being chilled.


 We'll finish this round when Victor chimes in


----------



## Jeremy (May 13, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn gasps in pain as his life force drains away and calls out, "Look out!  It's undead, and draining me...."

_Gotta hang in there and keep it on me a little longer.._


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 13, 2002)

Noticing that his sword can't hurt the creature, Victor drops it to regain balance.

_Think quickly, think quickly. Focus!_, his father's words echoes in his mind. Then he hear Rallyn's advice, and boldly jumps forward with his bare hands, hopefully giving him time to escape.

"Stay back! and use magic!" are his last words, then he sings the music Rallyn heard before, this time with a fierce tone.

_At least they couldn't say I'm a coward_, he thinks, then his mind flow into concentration.

Touch attack 12+3=15; Cast Cure Light Wounds on the defensive; Concentration 13+4=17(whew!); Damage 6+4=10

Yes, I know it'll probably drain me too, but I have something to prove to myself. I hope Rallyn is right.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2002)

Keith glances quickl;y to the action but stays his hand... and watches the scene of combat.  He looks to Charlotte with mild concern...

_I wonder if they can handle this..._

Keith looks to Charlotte for a moment then looks to the fighting... "They look mildly innefective..."


----------



## perivas (May 14, 2002)

*Interrupting Arana's rest*

Arana is walking down the path toward her room, when the shouting and commotion begins to pick up.  She looks at Fian, staring intently into her eyes.  _Couldn't be...it didn't do anything before.  Could it?  We should take a look, just to be sure._  Meow.  Meow.  _Let's go!  Before we miss something interesting._

Arana runs back towards the courtyard toward the location where she last parted with Victor.  She ends up on the other side of the conflict and spies all the players in this production.  "Undead!"  "Use Magic!"  "Spirits of light!"  She is dumbfounded for a moment as she observes the others in action.

Initiative: 7 + 2 dex = 9


----------



## Zhure (May 14, 2002)

*Initiative 
Kith 22 
Rallyn 17 
Critter ? 
Arana 9
Victor 5
Keith -- looking on, either confident his fellows can handle it or confident he doesn't want a part of it  *

*Arana* with Fian are walking down the pathway and sees the conflict. 	If she wants she can move close enough to be within melee range at the start of next round, or to charge on this round.

*Victor* drops his sword, and casts a healing spell on the monster. It writhes and shrivels, fluttering about.

 waiting to see actions for the next round.


----------



## novyet (May 14, 2002)

*Ellie*

Seeing the rest of the students involved in combat with some sort of thing, ellie will attempt to assist however she can.

"Hold on I'll try help if I can. Keith either help out or get some of the guards!"
 OOC --->Initiative: 2 + 1 dex = 3


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Ellie*



			
				novyet said:
			
		

> *Seeing the rest of the students involved in combat with some sort of thing, ellie will attempt to assist however she can.
> 
> "Hold on I'll try help if I can. Keith either help out or get some of the guards!"
> *




_I do as I wish..._

Keith watches calmly, "I am searching for weaknes... no need to charge in innefectively... this creature seems immune to physical attack... if you have magic or the psionic arts then please by all means assist..." his voice flat and unmoved.

*OOC:* Initiative 12+8=20... going to follow Ellie and use his wand of Cure Light Wounds to try and harm the creature... if possible


----------



## Jeremy (May 14, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Bereft of any enchanted weaponry, or the means to do whatever it was Victor just did that seemed to work, Rallyn attempts to at least keep the creature interested him continues to swing his halfspear ineffectively through it.

_Maybe I can at least keep its attention on me a little longer and give the others time..  This is going to hurt.._


----------



## evileeyore (May 14, 2002)

*Kith feels naked-no magicall attacks!*

“Magic only eh?  Damn it!  Turin to me!”

“I got nothing to use on this creature, but I can keep it busy!”

Kith moves forward and prepares to cast when Turin is in range.  His hands begin the movements and the words beginning on his tongue.

“Ithil lavamin ile tel’quenat!”

Will cast Sheild on myself and Turin as soon as he poings onto me.  Sheild will be kept between me and the MantaShadow, trying to move to be within 10' or so of it.


----------



## Zhure (May 14, 2002)

*The shadow flees*

*Initiative 
Kith 22 
Keith 20
Rallyn 17 
Critter ? 
Arana 9
Victor 5
Ellie 3*

*Ellie* cries out for Keith to help or go get help.

new round

*Kith* calls Turin back to him and as soon as the little ferret scampers close, he casts a Shield around them both.

*Keith* readies a wand. He follows Ellie in to where the creature is and focuses on using the wand, bending the ensorcelled stick of wood to his will, but it doesn't work.

*Rallyn* tries to distract the creature, fighting defensively, flailing about, knowing he has no chance to hurt it directly. 

The creature, obviously wounded earlier, cries out in an inhuman shriek of pain, then swoops into the frozen flagstones of the courtyard.

*** end combat time***

The air is silent and still now. No more of these inky creatures seem to be about, even though you look around watchfully for a few minutes.

300 XP for those involved in this battle, no matter how indirectly.


----------



## Jeremy (May 14, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn pats Victor on the hip.

"Nice shot, kid.  You okay?  Did he hurt you?"

_What was that thing?  Ghost?  Spirit?  Foe?  Gone now, geez--_

Rallyn winces as he smiles up at Victor and checks on the rest of the students.

_--I'm gonna feel that tomorrow...  Everyone seems ok though.  Where the hell are the rest of the guard?_


----------



## Dalamar (May 14, 2002)

When he arrives to his room, Sildarin takes of his leather armor and folds it on a chair. He unbuckles his belt and puts it, along with his rapier, on the table.
He then removes his shirt and moves on to his bed. He sits down on the bed and crosses his legs and starts meditating.

_Wake me up when the rays of the sun hit the window, Slith.
*That early? What are you going to do?*
I'm going to go out and practise some moves with the rapier.
*Couldn't you just do it later and let me be in peace a bit more? I really could use some time of my own.*
Your own? The only way for us to not hear each other, is to separete us by a mile or so.
*Dang!*
My thoughts excatly sometimes._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_That was an interesting fight.  I didn't take part, but it was interesting to watch.  I wonder why that one shadow-thing wasn't with the others, though.  That seems somewhat odd..._

_Rallyn, though, now that was strange.  He tried keeping it focused on him, even when we was hit by it... and that looked like it hurt!  You have to wonder where a guy gets the idea to do something like that..._

Charlotte walks up to where everyone else is.

"We should watch out for more of those, as there might be more where that one came from.  We should be careful."

She then turns to Rallyn.

"Are you going to be okay?"

_I wonder how bad he is hurt... not that I can help him any, but I should be nice to him.  He was willing to sacrifice himself to save all the others.  Unnecessary, probably, but it's the thought that counts..._


----------



## Jeremy (May 15, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*



> *"We should watch out for more of those, as there might be more where that one came from.  We should be careful."
> *




Rallyn nods.



> *"Are you going to be okay?"*




"Me?  I think so.  The wound will heal with a couple of days rest if the healers don't get to me first so I wouldn't worry about it.  Thanks."

Rallyn smiles and leaves out the sickening cold feeling in his stomach and the fact that he's leaning on his shortspear to support just his own weight.

_It'll go away...  Just need some rest, I'm sure.  Though Serbanas better get me a bonus for tonight.  I wonder if this is what Iulus whimisically talked about as "meat-shields" for wizards..._

Rallyn grins, bows, and stumps off using his short spear's haft as a walking stick for what he hopes looks like no good reason.  He keeps his eyes out for any more strange occurences but resolves to fetch other guardsman this time...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2002)

_That was strange..._

Keith nods to Charlotte and at first attempts to tuck the wand into his satchel... he pauses and concentrates and places the wand on Rallyn's shoulder's...

*OOC:*  Rolled a 15, for Use Device, got a 21 total with skill bonus and healed back 8 hit points to Rallyn... from his wand of CLW

"That should help... you were valiant... Rallyn."

Keith turns to Charlotte, "We need to be on our toes..."

_This is all getting very strange..._


----------



## Jeremy (May 15, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn starts a little at gesture, then kicks himself for being rude.

"Thank you Keith.  I appreciate it.."

Rallyn indicates Victor, "Twice today he's come to my aid though, I'm supposed to do this," he pauses and indicates his guardsman sash, "Victor here is the valiant one."

Rallyn grins and bumps Victor forward as he continues on his way.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_Well, Rallyn's been fixed up.  By someone without any magical talent, using a wand..._

_I don't think that that's supposed to happen._

"One step ahead of you," Charlotte says to Keith, indicating her rapier.

_Rallyn still doesn't look too good, though.  Someone needs to take a look at that... the wound does appear to be deeper than we thought._

"Rallyn, are you sure you're okay?  You're not holding out on us, are you?  We might run into one of those again, and if you're not as fit as usual, it could be bad - worse than this fight was."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2002)

_Surprise... perhaps he think me uncouth?_

Keith nods to Rallyn, then to Victor, "Congrats then to you as well."

Keith looks to Charlotte, but stays silent allowing her to speak.

_Each man should know his own limits..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 15, 2002)

"Oh, I don't deserve them. It was Rallyn's advice that showed me the nature of this monster. I only did my part. He has been really brave." He smiles back at the gnome, then he remembers his sword. A sad look is painted on his face as he picks it up and sheathes it.
_Useless, once more_
He shakes his head and turns to the others.
"That thing escaped us. There could be others. Walls and door won't be a protection against them, neither our weapons a threat. Be careful. I suggest everyone who sees such a thing to run and find help. Be sure to know where to find at least one other student. May this be a good and restful night for everyone. Our ideas will be clearer tomorrow."
Turning to Rallyn again: "May I help you to your room?"

Bardic Lore to recollect anything I know on that kind of creature 14+5=19


----------



## Jeremy (May 15, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn calls over his shoulder, "No thanks, Victor.  I think I just need to walk this off a little.  That thing really sucks the wind outta you.  Wound or no.."

"I'll see you guys tomorrow morning after a little shut eye.  Maybe we can figure out what's in Maerath's book or what that spectral tapestry was."

Rallyn again smiles at them and turns around, making for his room.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_That thing could still be around?  That changes the situation.  If there is a possibility for others, that's one thing - but if the one we for sure saw isn't necessarily "dead", then we need another plan._

"Rallyn, wait for a moment." Charlotte calls after them.  She continues once he returns to the group.

"If that thing is still around, then perhaps we should pair up.  We should always be with at least one other student at all times.  Maybe even keep a watch during the night.  We might even want to stay in rooms that are relatively close to each other, in case of another attack."

She stops, and sighs.

"Yes, I know, I am probably sounding overprotective or something.  But if that thing is out there, and possibly more like it, then I think we should stay on our guard, at least for now."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2002)

_Good idea..._

Keith replies softly, "Strength is in numbers... I have to agree... Victor and Rallyn seem to work well together... Charlotte if you don't mind I will pair up with you... I need little sleep... so after a short time meditating I can stand guard the whole night while you get your rest."

_The most prudent action... and I dare not leave her out of my sight to be harmed..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_Well, let's go then._

"Alright, Keith.  I'm with you." Charlotte says, looking to the elf and nodding.  

She then returns her gaze to the group. "Remember - get a partner before you go anywhere.  We probably can't rely on the guards, as sad as that is to say... they didn't seem to notice anything going on thus far.  Just make sure that before you leave here, you have a partner, and that you stick together for the night.  We should meet back here first thing in the morning, if possible."

She then turns again to Keith. "Well, shall we?  Unlike you, I need all the sleep I can get.  Do you want to go to your room, mine, or someplace else?"

_And where else would we go, other than one of our rooms?  Oh well, leave the question open-ended.  What's said is said, anyway._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2002)

"Your room will suffice... there is no need for my comfort.  I just need a modicum of tiem to rest... besides I would not mind seeing the inside of your room and not just the door..."

_Was that joke?_

Keith follows Charlotte alert yet relaxed at the same time, "Tonight has been quite a rush of activity and excitement..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_A joke, from Keith?  Unusual.  I wouldn't expect him to jest, especially at a time like this..._

_Or am I just being too tense?  No, no, I'm not being too tense, nor am I over-reacting.  One of us could have died today.  I'm still convinced that Rallyn wasn't entirely healthy... but he'll sleep it off.  It's none of my concern..._

"Okay." Charlotte says simply, heading towards her room.

"I'm afraid that there is only one bed in my room, and the floor isn't very comfortable." She says to Keith as they walk along. "I don't have much in the way of furnishings, either..."

She walks to her door, opens it, and allows Keith in.

"Well, this is my room... home sweet home, I guess..."

A plain bed in the corner is unkempt and unmade, and a suit of well-crafted studded leather lies upon it in a heap.  A desk is situated next to the bed at a right angle, and there are a few quills and a stack of parchment on it.  A small shelf above the head of the bed carries a holder for Charlotte's rapier.  A closet in the left wall is open, and reveals a few pairs of clothing, some hanging on a bar situated at about head-height for Charlotte, and one or two in piles on the closet's floor.  Other than that, the room is relatively bare.

_Perhaps I should have cleaned this up before I left this morning... too late now, besides - I'm not the tidiest of people..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2002)

_Unkept... not the tidiest person... oh well she is only human...._

Keith smiles, though it comes off as more of a smirk, "It is perfectly acceptable.  Sleep is not a concern of mine, just your well being and safety."

Keith removes his jacket and folds it and places it on the desk neatly trying not to obstruct anything.  He turns to Charlotte.

_A small sacrifice..._

Keith places a hand on her shoulder, "Get some rest," his voice filled with genuine concern, "we have much to do in the morning.  Much to do."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_Hmm... and I thought I was being overprotective... perhaps I should put him in his place, before he gets it in his head that I can't defend myself._

"Keith," Charlotte says, then pauses for thought. "I will be okay.  If anything does happen to come through here, we are both accomplished with the rapier.  I can hold my own in a fight."

She moves to clean off the desk, putting everything on it in a pile on the floor.

"You can set your things on the desk.  I'm sorry that there isn't much here in the way of comfort.  I guess that comfort reminded me a little too much of home, something that I didn't... don't, really care to remember."

She removes the suit of armor off the bed and hangs it up gently in the closet, and sets her shield below it on the floor.  She then removes her rapier from her hip and places it on the shelf above the bed.

"If I need it, it's within reach."

_Hopefully, though, I won't be needing it._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2002)

Keith nods and removes his mithril shirt and places his rapier on the desk he shakes out his white hair some and relaxes.  He nods to Charlotte and kisses her forehead.

"I understand... I did not mean to sound too protective.  It is a concern though i can't help it," he brushes her hair back and kisses her lips and then nods and takes  a spot on the floor and slowly drifts into meditation...

_I like her spirit... I shall protect her..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_That's good, he decided to back off a little._

"It's okay, Keith." She says.

Charlotte lays down on the bed, tries to get into a comfortable position, and then closes her eyes.

_Sleep, damn it, sleep... you'll need it.  You don't know when you're going to get up.  Something might come in the night.  You must sleep, and now..._


----------



## evileeyore (May 15, 2002)

*Kith goes to bed*

The others gather together to discuss the fight.  Kith steps over to the spot where the creature dove into the earth.  He quietly brings forth arcane sight _‘Templa Elear’_ and examines the area for a few minutes.

Casting Detect Magic and examining the residual magics.

_*Well at least those two kids will be watching each other.*_  Turin mentally indicates Charlotte and Keith.

“Yeah and not much else. *sigh * Well there’s nothing else we can do here.”

Kith looks around and sees most everyone else has left.  Including Maerath.

_We should see if he took up our offer, though I doubt he did.  Headstrong youths, thinking they know better…*Hey we where young once, Hel, still pretty much are.  Do we listen to ‘our elders’?*  Bah, your right._

Kith says his goodnights as he heads off to his room.

Upon entering the disaster area he sees his bed is still perfectly made and Maerath isn’t there.  He wades through the heaps of clothes and blankets on the floor to his armoire.  Opening it shows a whole different aspect of the room.  Where everything else (except the bed) is festooned with the accumulation of centuries worth of papers, books, scrolls, and nick-knacks; the interior of the armoire is pristine.  In it hangs a shirt of fine chain, a rapier, longbow, and two quarrels of arrows.  A small tidy stack of books and papers occupy the base.

“We should go keep an eye out in front of Maerath’s door.”  Kith says to Turin as he slips off his jacket and blouse.

_*And where exactly is that?*_

“What can’t you track his squirrel by scent?” He says donning the chain.

_*Phffffft.  With all the other tree-rats in this joint.  What do I look like a cat?*_

“Well, then I suppose we should get some shut eye, then.  But I think I’ll just stay armored in case.”  Kith gathers the rapier and baldric and places it on the bed.  Then he flounces into the pile of cloth next to the bed, opposite the door to rest.  He stretches and gets comfy, Turin curling up next to him.  They both zone out.  Soon little ferret snores can be heard…

Just waiting on mornin… Templa Elear=Magic Visions


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2002)

_Good at least she is resting well... and safe for now..._

Keith is up early being an elf he needs little sleep, and finds solace in Charlotte's protection.  He stays nearest the door and stays silent always ready his rapier tied back to his side...

_If one cannot be safe at home then where can one be safe... for one I could use your guidance Alustir..._


----------



## Zhure (May 15, 2002)

*Serbanas is oddly charitable*

*Rallyn* congratulates Victor for his efforts and winces at his injuries.

*Sildarin* returns to his room and meditates, preparing for bed, planning on rising with the dawn.

*Charlotte* also asks Rallyn if he will be alright.

*Keith* uses his wand to heal some of Rallyn's wounds and also congratulates him on his courage. Rallyn thanks him and hobbles off, favoring his side and using his shortspear as a walking stick.

Even though he's been healed, it's obvious Rallyn is feeling the effects of his encounter with the intantible creature -- as Charlotte notes.

*Victor* turns aside any praise for himself, pointing out that Rallyn was the truly brave one.

 Victor recognizes it as a shade of some sort, though the precise kind is beyond your knowledge. Legends say that shades tend to be undauntingly evil. This one didn't seem evil so much as preoccupied. It almost appeared reluctant to attack, perphaps even only attacking in self-defense, which would be a decidedly uncharacteristic property of a shade.

*Charlotte* calls Rallyn back to the group and asks that they make a better plan, seeing as the creature is probably still around somewhere. She explains how she thinks the group should pair up, for safety's sake, at least until the morning. Together she and Keith go off together....

*Kith* steps over to the spot where the creature disappeared and calls forth his arcane sight to examine more closely. 

 The area has a residual magic to it, fading quickly. After a few moments you can tell it's Transmutation magic, and appears to be a supernatural ability, rather than spell-based.

He then returns to his own room and falls fast asleep with his weapon -- and Turin -- near his side.

********

Morning arrives quickly. For most of you the night is quite restful. For Rallyn, his sleep is cold and uncomfortable, he cannot seem to get warm, even though covered with many blankets as well as his tunic and a pile of old clothes. The fire banked in the small lantern that normally keeps the small room toasty warm doesn't seem to have any effect.

Sildarin arrives especially early, just as the sun peaks over the eastern edge of the ocean. Dressing quickly in the brisk cold he travels to Serbanas's cottage for practice against a fencing dummy. 

The cottage door is closed, indicating Serbanas is either not home, or is in private meditations; he leaves it open when he is accepting visitors. Grassy knolls, patches of snow covering most of them block the cottage from view of most of the plateau where the Academy rests. It provides a quiet place to practice, as the hillocks tend to quiet any sound.

Sildarin warms up with shadow fencing, then moves to practice strikes against the soft wooden targets carved into poles set in odd patterns around the area. He practices slowly at first, picking up the tempo, perhaps a bit angry at his performance against the odd creatures from the night before. Faster and faster his blows land, trying to replicate his imperfect blows and improve on his techniques.

He stops, covered in a sheen of perspiration as slow clapping sounds from behind him. It's Serbanas, in black kilt and sleeveless tunic, rapier belted on his hip, as always.

While the clapping sounds sardonic, the wry, tusked grin he gives is filled with honest good humor. "Your skills improve, Sildarin. Your fight against those creatures seems to have filled you with resolve to better your swordsmanship.

"I understand from overhearing your conversations that your friends are meeting at the library in the morning. You're going to be late. I've already reported everything that happened to the Guards. There's not much they can do, but are going to speak to Agius about blessing the entire place."

As Sildarin starts to leave, Serbanas unsheathes his rapier and presents it to you hilt first. "You've done well in your studies. If you wish, I will retemper and sharpen yours today. Mine you may keep until yours is complete."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2002)

Keith being up early decides to do a nice gesture and gathers some breakfast for Charlotte.  He places it on the desk as he dresses.  He glances slightly over his shoulder as Charlotte rises the smell of hot cereal with fruit slices and juice wafting through the room...

_I wonder if she will like it..._

Keith throws on his overcoat and adjusts the various rings on his fingers...

_The Kinain family would disown me for kissing a human... to hell with them... I say... for now I do what I wish to do..._


----------



## poilbrun (May 15, 2002)

*Maerath Iliandil*

Sorry for the silence, I had some troubles with my computer, and I wasn't able to come to the board before now. Don't expect me to come more than once a day, I can't have access to this computer very often. I'll keep bugging the store so that they return my computer quickly!

Maerath goes back to his bedroom alone, while the fight is taking place. _Who does Kith think I am? Maybe he believes I can't defend myself... I'll prove him wrong._ After a good noght of rest, he wakes up early and heads for one of the arcane teacher's home trying to find a scroll of Comprehend Languages. If he finds one (or a spellbook in which the spell is written), he will start studying it and writing it in his spellbook...


----------



## Dalamar (May 15, 2002)

A little surprised by Serbanas's kind words, Sildarin turns his own blade around and hands it to Serbanas before accepting his.
"I... I'm... flattered... I... um.. well... Thank you..."

He tries a few slashes and stabs with it to get used to the weighting of the blade and then sheathes it. 
He bows to Serbanas before leaving to the library.


----------



## novyet (May 15, 2002)

After the fight ellie retires to her room for the night. The next morning she'll head to the cafeteria to peoplewatch and socialize with the students at breakfast, then head to a garden section to meditate.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 15, 2002)

*Victor's awakening*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*Defend yourself!*
_I-I don't want to-_
*Defend yourself, you crawling worm!*
_August, you must be drunk. What have I-_
*You DARE to ask me what you have done!? We know very well what you have done, you slimy snake. You tricked him! You played games with his mind, didn't you?!*
_I-I-I never-_
*Never, you say? Then, how do you explain that suddenly you're invited to parties and meetings, your advice is needed, and he's "proud of you", you spineless coward, while everything I do can't satisfy him?
"I was expecting more from you, August. I am very disappointed" it's all he says to me now. And you, you're telling me you did nothing to him? I have seen what you do, to make people think what you want them to think. Defend yourself, I said! Or die just like the worm you are!*
August attacks Victor with his sword, then changes into a manta ray shaped horror, that grabs Victor in an iron grasp and begins sucking his life out...
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Victor awakes all of a sudden, trying to get free from the sheets, then he understands it was only a nightmare and let out a sigh of relief. The early rays of the morning are chasing away the haze that shrouds the landscape outside of his window. He opens it, enjoying the cold wind on his face. He washes himself, gets dressed, picks up armor, sword and backpack then leaves. He is a bit restless to stay in his room. He looks for an isolated place not to disturb anyone this early in the morning. He draws out his book, hoping to be in the mood to write something. After a few unuccessful attempts he gives up and instead he picks his flute, the shawm is too loud, and he plays a sweet, soft, nostalgic song he composed for his mother that he never knew.

For anyone who can hear me Perform 17+10+2=29


----------



## evileeyore (May 15, 2002)

*Kith gets there early*

Rising early, Kith stretches and rolls out from under his bed.  A few morning stretches unkink the muscles while he hunts for fresh clothing amongst the piles.

“No this is outdated, phffff, so yesterday, *sniff * ew, unclean…”

Shortly he finds himself something suitable and pulls it over his chain shirt.  He roots under another pile and pulls out his furry sidekick.

_*Nooo… must sleep…*_

“You’ve slept enough, besides you can sleep or go to breakfast.”

*Breakfast!!*

Turin scampers up his arm and lays across his shoulder.

“Alright a quick breakfast and then to the Library!”

_*Breakfast!!  Library!!*_

Kith grabs a light meal of fruit and a few hunks of cheese and bread and heads off to the Library.  Getting there before the others he finds a comfy chair to await the late risers arrival.


----------



## perivas (May 16, 2002)

*Arana's search*

Arana breathes a sigh of relief as the creature flees.  With the excitement ended, she scoops up Fian and returns to her room, seeking meditative rest and prepares a fitting list of prepared spells for her new troubles ahead.

The next morning, she packs her gear up again and dons her armor and weaponry before leaving the room completely ready.  She greets her fellow students as she passes by the cafeteria for a bit of fruit and juice, before moving onward.

She spends the morning looking for Mailia, the halfling linguistics instructor of the Academy.  Upon finding her, she respectfully requests her help.  "Professor Mailia, I can never seem to thank you enough.  You seem to be a font of knowledge on music, languages and just about anything else.  Once again, despite my extended study, I am in need of your aid.  Due to my lack of foresight, I seemed to have skipped over the study of the important runes of the giants.  Might you be able to read a tome filled with such script, by mundane or magical means?  No doubt, you have heard of the troubles from the night before.  [color=sky blue](OOC:  If she has not, Arana will proceed to relate the tale to the Professor in her best bardic form.)[/color]  We have discovered a most fascinating tome that seems to serve as a key to unlock this mystery, except its secrets are locked in that cryptic script."

[color=sky blue]Hopefully, Arana with her extended bardic studies and impressive interest with languages is on good terms with Professor Mailia, who seems to share such common interests.

OOC: By the way, if we need more money, are there any opportunities to earn a few coins amidst this wintry environment at the Academy.  For example, helping perform grunt-level research work for a favorite professor, translate manuscripts, washing dishes even...although I would much more prefer to depend on Academia-type work.[/color]


----------



## Zhure (May 16, 2002)

*Morning*

*Keith* wakes up early and gathers breakfast for himself and Charlotte.

*Maerath* having gone to bed alone, wakes up early als and goes to the house of Iulus, the elven wizard he knows well, who lives in the village south of the Academy, about halfway down the slope.

As he walks into the brisk morning breeze, it seems colder than usual for this time of year, although no snow is being carried on the wind. A few shopkeepers wander about, oblivious to last night's excitement. A small contingent of the town guard are marching quickly from the Academy toward the port; they quickly pass Maerath and seem intent on some business of their own.

At Iulus's house, a lantern is clearly visible through the front drawing room window, so Maerath knocks. Unlike the stereotypical wizard, Iulus's house isn't some odd twisted tower, nor is it a sublime typical elven home, blended into the countryside. His home is a square, brick building, two stories, very clean and whitewashed shutters adorning each window. 

The door swings open at your knock, as if you'd been expected. No servant is visible, but Iulus's high, clear voice calls you into his drawing room.

"Come in, come in. So few students this time of year tend to make this a bit tedious for me. How can I help you today?"

After explaining your wishes, Iulus rummages through his desk and produces a scroll. "This sounds like what you are wanting, young one.... I hate to sound mercantile, but I'm afraid I must charge you for it. A teacher has such a limited income. I think 25 gold should cover my expenses.

 Sorry about the computer problems; I empathize and understand. Hope it gets fixed soon.

Assuming you pay for the scroll, it's yours to do with as you wish. Scribing it into your spellbook is the standard cost. Alternately, you can just use it as a scroll and have the option to later add it as one of your "free" spell acquisition when you level up. 


*Sildarin* is a bit embarassed by Serbanas's offer and accepts. The blade is a bit heavier than Sildarin expected it to be, yet thinner than his own blade, almost as if it's balanced to slash more than thrust, but it doesn't feel awkward to wield.

Sildarin bows to Serbanas, who returns the gesture, then makes for the library.

*Ellie* sleeps peacefully through the night. Upon awakening, she goes to the cafeteria for a quick breaking of the fast. 

Usually, breakfast at the Academy's cafeteria is mostly cheese, with a smattering of fresh fruit and fresh baked breads. Today's fare is a bit strange. The ratio of foods is all wrong for breakfast time. Almost the entire course is fruit, with very little bread and cheese.

After eating, Ellie wanders out to the grove on the far eastern edge of the plateau. It's a secluded little patch of ground, sheltered from the worst of the winter winds, with a small stream running off the mountain side, a calm pool and surrounded by a ring of trees. The grove is always quiet and peaceful, filled with the tiny sounds of nature, but none of the sounds of man.

An unusual looking old man is standing by the pathway leading to the grove. He's dressed in browns and greens, carrying a gnarled staff twisted as he himself is twisted with age. It appears as if he is praying.

*Victor* awakens, soaked in sweat, terrible nightmares disturbing his sleep. He gets p, washes himself and tries to compose a tune, but unsuccessfully. After a few frustrating minutes, he turns to his flute and plays a haunting melody.

*Kith* rises early as well, coercing Turin to get up early and go wit him to the cafeteria. Cheese is hardly available, as is bread, but there is plenty of fruit. Since the library is so close, he eats on the walk over, enjoying the crisp morning.

*Arana* sleeps peacefully, then spends some time in the morning preparing spells. Breakfast is also fruit and juice, all quite fresh and tasty.

Mailia happens to pass by as Arana is leaving to go look for her. While the halfling is normally happy and smiling, today she seems a bit preoccupied, but brightens up at the mention of giants and runes.

"Oh, I haven't read giant in a long time. The few tracts at the school I've read a hundred times at least."

After studying the text of the book of Xargon for a few moments, Mialia looks baffled. "This looks like dwarven, but it doesn't make any sense at all. It's all gibberish... perhaps if you left the book for me to study for awhile I could make more sense of it?"




> *
> OOC: By the way, if we need more money, are there any opportunities to earn a few coins amidst this wintry environment at the Academy. For example, helping perform grunt-level research work for a favorite professor, translate manuscripts, washing dishes even...although I would much more prefer to depend on Academia-type work*





Yes, these things are all readily available, you just have to go search them out. If you'd rather gloss over them for an income, you have to make an appropriate craft or profession roll to generate the money. In the busy seasons, it's harder to pick up money at the campus because there are a lot more students around.


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn dresses and attempts to limber up his sore muscles to no avail.  Shrugging into his uniform he reports to Serbanas the events after he left and requests the day off to investigate.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 17, 2002)

Charlotte's eyes slowly open, her mouth beginning to water from the smells of food wafting through the air.

_Food... breakfast... munchies..._

She gets up, stretches a little, then looks over at the breakfast the Keith has collected.

"Breakfast!" She says, delighted. "Keith, did you make this?  Whatever it is, it smells delicious."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 17, 2002)

Keith glances over his shoulder...

_I wish I had now..._

"I gathered the food from the cafeteria... I figured you would be hungry when you awoke... a simple gesture I suppose."

Keith turns fully to Charlotte, "I hope it is to your liking.. once you are full we should head out to see Coles..."


----------



## perivas (May 17, 2002)

*Arana's reply*

"It is indeed generous of you to offer to decipher the book for us, but my colleague is probably seeking out Iulus for a magical solution at this exact moment.  He'll probably return shortly and would be loathe to miss me at the library.  I suspect that his methods will fail as well, although it would be best to let him try first.  Wizards often seem so set in their ways.  Anyhow, I will keep you informed of the situation, Professor."

"Now, unless there's some odd job you would like one of your star pupils to perform, I will take my leave.  Thank you so very much for your time."  Arana turns to leave and then pauses.  "If you don't mind my asking, what do you know of Xargon, his immortality and the war against the giants in Jotunland."

After hearing the Professor's explanations, Arana thanks the Professor once more and returns to the Library with the book looking for Maerath.


----------



## novyet (May 17, 2002)

*Ellie*

Ellie will wait until the man seems to be done with his prayers, and attempt to strike up a conversation with him.

"Good morning sir, my name is Ellen Merriwether, but everyone calls me ellie. I'm a student in the psionic studies section of the academy. I had been looking for a quiet place to meditate and came out here, I'm not disturbing you am I?"

* That's good I didn't even prompt you this time.*
_ I know. I guess you're rubbing off on me...._


----------



## Zhure (May 17, 2002)

*Rallyn* is still very stiff and sore, even after limbering up, he still feels raw from the encounter with the creature from the previous night. Normally a walk to Serbanas's hut would tend to be relaxing, but today the soreness makes it just uncomfortable. 

 recover 1 point of Strength for the night's rest.

When Rallyn arrives, the cottage door is open, and Serbanas's heavily-muscled form can be seen laboring over a rapier. He has it completely disassembled, with parts strewn all over, working on the tang, while a filing stone rests near the blade on a separate bench.

After a brief exchange of greetings, he expresses concern over Rallyn's apparent injuries. Looking intently down at the far shorter gnome, "Perhaps you should go to the town and visit Agius; tell him what happened and I'm certain he can make you feel a lot better.

As for time off," Serbanas continues, "there's little need of full-time guards and the investigation warrants looking in to. Take as much time as you need. I don't want you on guard duty while you're impaired in any event."

*Charlotte* wakes up to a lovely repast prepared by Keith. Lucie looks on longingly at a particularly strong-scented morsel of cheese.

*Keith admits he got the food from the cafeteria and suggests the two of them go speak to Coles about the events of last night.

Arana politely declines Mailia's offer to decipher the book.

Mialia seems intrigued at the mention of Xargon and the Giants of Jotunland.

"I'm sorry, I don't have any specific recollection of him save for a few tales. I'd always thought he was a legendary figure -- mythical rather than factual. If you find some concrete evidence beyond the existance of this book, please keep me informed."

Arana then leaves to rejoin the others at the library, especially waiting for Maerath.

Ellie waits a few minutes until the man is done with his prayers then introduces herself.

"A pleasure to meet you," the old man says, "I am Emair, a simple holy man. You are not disturbing me, I am merely contemplating the beauty of winter. The grove behind me is sacred and a good place to meditate."

The wind shifts and Ellie is a bit struck by the strong way the man smells. Unwashed and dirty, as if he's been away from civilization for a long time. Upon closer inspection, Ellie can see his nails are broken and splintered, and filthy. His beard is cropped as if by a knife, rather than by scissors. The only clean thing about him is the sharply curved dagger on his belt.

The knife is almost a full crescent, and heavily bejewelled on the pommel. Silver wire mesh wraps the hilt, which seems to be made of bone.*


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2002)

Arriving at the library, Sildarin will try to see where the others are and then just drift close to them, watching the points of his boots.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 17, 2002)

Zhure, just a quick note - Lucie is my char's familiar in the *Of Sound Mind* game, not in the *Academy*.  Sorry if that messed you up.

_Oh, yeah... we need to go talk to Coles..._

"Right." Charlotte says. "Thanks for the friendliness, Keith, but I don't think that the business that we have with Coles can wait - we should resolve it as soon as possible.  Don't worry, if we come back later I can always warm the food up again."

Charlotte rises, collects her rapier from it's shelf, and grabs her shield. "I don't think we'll need any armor, but I'll take my shield - just in case."

She gestures towards the door. "Shall we?"


----------



## Jeremy (May 17, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn grunts in reply to Serbanas, nods gravely, then heads off in search of Agius before heading to the library to meet up with the others.

_I wonder if Agius can tell me anything about the creature we fought from my wounds or ailments..._


----------



## poilbrun (May 18, 2002)

*Maerath Iliandil*

Maerath gladly pays the 25 gp to Iulius and heads back to the library. There, he gives the book to Arana so that she can ask the teacher to translate it. Maerath then begins studying the new spell and writing it inside his spellbook (2 days and 200 gp).

In-game OOC: I prefer to study the spell so that I can cast it several times. If I use the scroll to cast it, I may not be able to read the entire book since the duration of the spell is only 10 minutes/level (and as the scroll only costed 25 gp, I suppose it was casted at level 1).

OOC: I probably won't have my computer back before Tuesday (Monday's a bank holiday in Belgium), but I should be able to put my hands on an internet connection on Sunday too, so I may be able to post once again this week end... If I can't, there won't probably be much of a problem since this action should have Maerath busy for two days.


----------



## Zhure (May 18, 2002)

*Sildarin* wanders about the library, waiting for everyone else to arrive and finish their various tasks.


*




Zhure, just a quick note - Lucie is my char's familiar in the Of Sound Mind game, not in the Academy. Sorry if that messed you up. 


Click to expand...


*

That'll teach me to be in too many games, lol. Doyle is the psicrystal, got it. Sorry.

*Charlotte* gathers her things and thanks Keith for the company and breakfast. Together they go to talk to the headmaster, Coles.

The headmaster has a large building in which he lives, that also serves as the administration headquarters for the campus. Primarily his duties seem to be involved with dealing with dignitaries and smoothing the ruffled feathers of the august personages of the Empire whose children study at Drell, which might explain the magnificence of his manse.

The house itself is three impressive stories, but the marble blocks used to make it get smaller and smaller as it gets taller, creating a forced perspective making the building loom even larger over the central plaza of the campus.

When Charlotte and Keith arrive, the windows are all shuttered and no one responds at the knock on the door.

*Rallyn* leaves Serbanas's cottage and goes in search of Agius.

The stroll down the hill toward the village is uneventful. No guards are about and the townsfolk are quiet. The fishermen are probably already out and no one else is moving much this early. 

Agius has a temple right on the waterfront, partway over the water, as if it were part of a pier. It's made of stone and has classical ionic columns around the entrance. Unlike most of the southern temples, it lacks an open air entrance. Drell is far colder than most of the Empire. The entrance is painted in a dark countershaded color to offset the white marble, almost creating the illusion of a cavernous entrance. Two continual flames burn at the entrance and a simple stone fountain filled with copper coins and a smattering of silver coins babbles near the path to the door.

The elf who runs the temple, Agius, is sweeping the marble step when Rallyn approaches. He glances up and smiles. After relating your encounter, Agius doesn't seem nearly so happy.

"Those sound like undead," he says, "Perhaps shades or shadows. It's hard to tell by your description. Later today I will go look on the campus and see if I can find any evil influence. Undead are horrid, blashpemous creatures which must be destroyed."

*Maerath* pays Iulus the cions and returns to the library to give the book to Arana, to give to Mialia to translate.

 Not a lot of action today -- I have to go watch AotC and a horrible workload, so I'm going to catch an early nap. Also short post tomorrow, because I work all morning and have a RL game all day (character creation day; I rolled 18, 18, 17, 17, 15,13 -- can't decide what to play, best rolls EVER).


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

Keith pauses and and takes a few measured steps to look in the window and then knocks on the door again...

_Hmm... the place seems vacant enough...._

Keith glances over his shoulder to Charlotte, "One of two things may be happening here; one he is not accepting visitors or two, he is not present... both seem rather odd to me..."

Keith thinks for a moment... "But even more strange is how much has happened and no one really seems to be up in arms about it?  I wonder if this web is much thicker and twisted then we had first imagined...."

_I think Coles may be part of the problem and not the solution..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 18, 2002)

_Stupid door..._

"I think that you've got it right." Charlotte says, looking the door over. "He's either not here, or not taking visitors.  In either case, his home is about to be visited..."

_Perhaps a bit too much of a rash action, but I don't feel like being reasonable right now.  I want in to this building, and I *will* get into it._

Charlotte looks around, checking to see if anyone is around.

"Hmm... I'll need a minute or two.  In the mean time - see what you can do about the door.  If it can be broken down, broken into, or whatnot, or if there is another entrance, like an open window or a backdoor.  I really don't want to torch the door if we don't have to, but if that's the only way to get in..."

Charlotte finds a comfortable spot near the doorway, sits down, and focuses her mind upon drawing the psionic energies from deep within herself and priming them for usage.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Hmm... perhaps subtlety may be our guide..._

"As much as I want to speak with Coles, I doubt torching his door or breaking and entering will ingratiate ourselves into his manner..."

Keith looks at the door... for a moment, "I am no picker of locks... I have no training as a burglar... nor do I desire to be... I think we may have to go this alone without consent of of the staff.  We have the book, the knowledge that something is not right... we need to act on this... I fear they may be those in power who may hinder our search for answers..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 18, 2002)

_Well, how do we want to go about doing this?  Pretend that we think that nothing is going on when we really do, or come out and say that we know and force whoever it is to talk or at least attempt to get rid of us._

Charlotte slowly rises from her sitting position.  She turns to face Keith, and walks towards him and the door.

"I agree - we wouldn't be putting ourselves in a good light." She says, nodding.

"However... what if Coles is hiding something?  What if there is something in this building that he doesn't want anyone else to see?  That might be useful information, Keith, and I doubt if we'd have a later chance at looking at it.  Coles will eventually hear of what happened last night, if he hasn't already.  We need to take chances."

She sighs. "If you don't want to come along, I'll understand.  Tell the others of what I'm doing.  Make a diversion for anyone coming near here.  I don't know how long I'll be in there.  But I am going in."

She takes off her psicrystal, and sets it on the ground near the doorway.  She then hides it from view with some grass and rocks.

_Stay here.  Tell me if anyone comes near, and who they are, if you can tell._

_*Got it.*_

Charlotte looks to Keith once more. "What are you going to do?  Come with me, or try to find out some information another way?  I am set on this course, Keith.  I am going to go in and look through this building and find out what is going on, if at all possible."

_And I sure as hell hope I'm doing the right thing.  There won't be anyone to save me this time around, if anything happens._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Fine then..._

Keith turns to the door, "Go for it... I will be right behind you Charlotte...' he pauses, "I am not going to let you do this alone..."

Keith waits for Charlotte to act... his hand resting on his rapier...


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 19, 2002)

"Thank you, Keith." Charlotte says, and then turns towards the door.

She focuses her mental energies, and brings a ray of fire into existence, pointing it at the door and hopefully igniting it.

Manifests _Finger of Fire_.

"Hope this works..." She says quietly.

_It will work.  If it doesn't, then I'll just manifest an astral construct and have it bring the door down.  But that would be terribly noisy, so I hope I can just torch the door and be done with it._


----------



## Zhure (May 20, 2002)

*the door, the door, the door...*

 Sorry for the delay. Two really long days back to back (and promotion related increase in time consumption) are my excuse, but things should be back to my normal 1x per diem after tomorrow.

Advance warning: I'll be out of town and no internet access during the Memorial Day weekend, from next Saturday until next Monday, +/- 1 day on each side.

*Keith* and *Charlotte* discuss how best to approach the issue of Coles locked domicile after Coles again doesn't respond to a knock on the door.

Charlotte eventually resolves to try to burn her way in using her psionic abilities. With Doyle standing watch hidden in the high grass, she manifests a burning, searing ray of fire, which slowly erodes at the door.

The door smolders for a moment, but doesn't look like it will actually catch aflame or be destroyed from so short a burst of power. It's a sturdy door, sealed by some lacquer to protect it from the elements and unlikely to burn without continued application of the _Finger of Fire_.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 20, 2002)

_Damn.  Strong wood.  I'll just keep going at it... set to this course now anyway, a few more spent talents won't do any harm._

"This might take a minute, Keith," Charlotte says over her shoulder, focusing on the door. "I don't know how long."

She focuses her eyes upon the door once more, calling fiery psionic energies into being in the form of a burning ray, directing it at the door.

Manifests _Finger of Fire_.

She will manifest the power until the door is burned down.  Charlotte has 5 talents left, and will use them all burning down the door if necessary.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 20, 2002)

_I have all the time in the world love..._

"Take as along as you need Charlotte... I am not going anywhere..."

Keith waits standing behind her...


----------



## Jeremy (May 20, 2002)

Fun weekend.  Back now.

Rallyn nods and gives his thanks before heading back to the Academy and more specifically the library.

He takes off at a rock-steady trot.


----------



## perivas (May 20, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

"Thank you, Maerath.  Looks like you'll be busy for the next couple of days.  That will give Mailia an excellent opportunity to try to decipher the book.  Good luck with the spell."

Arana returns to Maerath's abode/office (whereever she may have been when Arana last left) and entrusts the book of Xargon to her with a few words of warning.  "Those creatures and their master are most likely to be after the tome.  Although you are quite skillful in various arts, please be careful for your only safety.  Good luck in deciphering the tome.  By the way, do you have any odd jobs which I could have you with?"

If nothing out of the ordinary happens and Mailia dismisses her, Arana will return to the library to try to conduct some research on the creatures which they had fought earlier, paying particular attention to any vulnerabilities and the like.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 20, 2002)

Once he finishes playing, Victor take a walk to the library. He is calm now, but doesn't want to have breakfast. He wants to gather some information about the creature that attacked Rallyn, but he is more interested in having a conversation with the other students he finds there. He finds only Maerath, Kith, Sildarin and Rallyn there. Since Maerath seems rather busy he doesn't want to disturb him, so he turns to the other and in particular to Rallyn.
"Did you manage to sleep well? Do you feel better this morning?"
And to everyone: "I have to apologise for yesterday evening. What happened kept me from presenting myself properly. My name is Victor von Adlerstein. I arrived at the Academy only four days ago. Any other attacks during the night?"

Evileeyore, Kith may have heard my name before because my father is a famous general who was granted a title. The others are less likely, I think.


----------



## Dalamar (May 20, 2002)

Sildarin nods a little when Victor introduces himself.
"I'm... Sildarin"

_*I think he's the guy with healing touch.*
That's what I thought myself. He helped others much better than I did. Maybe I should try to find out how he did it?
*He's a magic-wielder, I don't think we can duplicate what he did even if we tried.*
Too bad. I really would've loved to be able to help people without hurting myself._


----------



## Zhure (May 20, 2002)

*Keith & Charlotte*, standing at the door to the headmaster's villa... the door appears as if it's warmed up some by Charlottes psionic Finger of Fire, but doesn't appear to be seriously damaged, even after two applications.


*Rallyn* makes for the library at a steady trot. As the sun is rising more fully in the sky, it feels a bit less cold, but still clearly winter in the north lands. It looks as if it will be a bright sunlit day.

*Arana* takes the book of Xargon to Mialia with a warning of the dangers of the book.

Mialia lives in one of the dormitories, although she's an instructor. It's small, and filled with notes and piles of scrolls and scraps of parchment, cluttered but clean.

"Thank you, Arana, I'll be careful and I should have this at least partially deciphered in a day or so -- not much else to do this week." She smiles and then promptly ignores Arana's prescence in her small apartment.

Arana then makes an uneventful trip to the library, to rejoin her comrades.

*Victor* finishes playing ad walks to the library. Once everyone seems to be there (strangely, minus Keith and Charlotte), he makes a formal introduction of himself to the group.

*Sildarin* listens intently and makes a brief introduction.

The library is quiet and no one else is around. After talking for a few minutes, the group goes to confront Yodwin about the previous night, or perhaps to check on his health after the excitement.

Yodwin's door is ajar and no light comes from inside his room. It is dark and quiet. No sounds of either breathing or duress are evident.


----------



## Jeremy (May 20, 2002)

> *"Did you manage to sleep well? Do you feel better this morning?"*




Rallyn looks fairly vigorous this morning as if after some activity.

"I went and saw Agius, he mentioned shades or shadows but took care of any lingering problems.  No big deal."

Rallyn smiles.

"Where are Keith and Charlotte, anyone seen them this morning?"


----------



## evileeyore (May 20, 2002)

*Kith at Yodwin's door...*

"Nope.  I haven't seen hide nor hair of either of 'em, and I've been in here since dawn.  But then they probably wouldn't want to be disturbed this morning anyway.  I know I usually prefer to sleep in following 'extra tutoring' sessions myself.  I say we go ahead with the plan and when they wander in we can brief them."

Kith gets up and goes to Yodwins study.  He knocks on the door and then announces the group.

“Yodwin.  Hey, its me and the other kids from last night.  Just checking to see if your feeling better.  Yodwin?”

If I don’t get a response, Kith will gently, cautiously ease the door open.  Again he’ll announce himself as he does so.  If I do get a response we’ll go from there…

Editted to account for Jeremy's post which crept in whilst I was typin mine...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 20, 2002)

_This is taking too long..._

Keith wanders to a window and casually uses the pommel of his blade to smash the window open...

_Reduced to two bit burglary..._

"Perhaps we should try this new avenue of approach?" Keith says with a smirk...

Keith continue to bash the window with his hilt till it shatters...


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 21, 2002)

_Effective._

"That'll work.  This door doesn't seem like it will be burning down anytime soon."

Charlotte turns to examine Keith's work, then looks around.  Her attention turns to the sky, and to the sun.

_Look at that.  Such a nice day, seems to be no clouds, the sun shining... the sun!  We were supposed to meet everyone else in the library!_

_Keith doesn't seem to have noticed, though.  We don't need to leave, anyway.  I'll just quick send a construct out to deliver a message to the group, telling them of what we are doing._

Charlotte focuses upon her mental powers once more, this time brining into existence a construct made out of astral goo, complete with a small wingspan, resembling a small phoenix.

Manifests _Astral Construct I_, with the *Fly* ability.

"Go to the library, and tell those there that Keith and I are at Coles' and will be joining them in around half-an-hour." She tells the construct once it forms. "Go!"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2002)

_This should hopefully get someone's attention..._

Keith glances over his shoulder, "Be prepared for anything... Cole may not like the way we have advertised our arrival... lets just hope we can solve this mess peaceably..." he says calmly...


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 21, 2002)

_Peaceably?_

Charlotte nods, and takes a look at what Keith is doing to the window.  She then looks at the door.

_I think it's a little late for that plan, dear.  We'll be lucky to get out of this one and stay here in Drell.  We will more than likely get kicked out._

_...but I have to know - is Coles involved in this?_

Charlotte gets herself into a position to jump through the window once Keith is done bashing it in.  She then draws her rapier as quietly as possible.

"He more than likely won't like our arrival, regardless of whether or not he's aware of what's been going on.  Let's just get in, look for him or someone around, find some information if no one is around, then get out of here while we can."

_Okay, at least we have a plan now.  Executing it, and getting out, will be the hard part, though..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2002)

_Exactly... that's my girl..._

Keith flashes a mischevious smile... before resuming his normal demeanor... "Now I know I why I fell for you..." he follows Charlotte his rapier brandished...


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 21, 2002)

_Okay, stay down... don't let anyone see us, assuming anyone is here... be quiet, be cautious..._

_What am I thinking?  I'm not a thief!  I don't know how to do any of that!  At least I have some common sense, but that doesn't mean that I am going to be able to do what a rogue would do._

Charlotte nods absentmindedly, focusing on the area directly inside the window, checking to emsure that the area around the window is clear of people.

"Okay," She says in a hushed whisper. "I guess we go in, and stay down.  Single file, that'll probably be better.  We shouldn't split up, as we might need to run - and fast.  At first we should just wander cautiously until we get our bearings."

She kneels down upon the ground for a moment, thinking.

"We might also want to go to the door and unlock it from the inside, if at all possible.  Just in case we need to use the door as an escape route."


----------



## perivas (May 21, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

Hearing Kith's comment, Arana steps to the door of Yodwin's room.  She nudges Kith aside gently, leers at him and mouths the word "pig".  She then removes a brightly glowing sphere from her pocket (i.e., my everburning sphere) and rolls it into the dark room.  She unhooks her long sword from her baldric and peers inside.

[color=sky blue]OOC: I wasn't aware that astral constructs can speak.[/color]


----------



## Zhure (May 21, 2002)

*Rallyn* talks about feeling better; he appears to be recovering a bit. After inquiring about Charlotte and Keith, he, *Arana* and *Kith* decide they'd best proceed ahead.

Yodwin's door gently opens the door after getting no response from Yodwin.

The door creaks open, squeaking slightly from age. Yodwin's room, illuminated by Arana's light, seems undisturbed and the bed appears unslept in, the covers only rumpled where last you'd seen him sitting in meditation on the edge of the bed. Yodwin is nowhere to be seen and the only other change to the room is the lack of the walking staff.

*Keith* decides to throw aside the shackles of complacency and smash a window open with the pommel of his blade after climbing a trellis*. The window breaks with a single well-placed blow**.

*Charlotte* realizes the door doesn't appear as if it will be breaking down under her fire assault and joins Keith on the trellis. After breaking aside the few shards of remaining glass wedged in the window frame, the two clamber inside carefully avoiding the sharp remnants.

Charlotte sends an Astral Construct with a briefly scrawled message to the library, to tell her companions where she is.

As constructs with an INT of zero, I don't believe ACs can speak, although they probably understand simple instructions.

The interior of Coles villa is well lit and bright, sunlight streaming in from the copious windows on the inner wall of the atrium. The floors are some sort of imported white marble, with streaks of golden metal running throughout. Each tile seems to be set in the same pattern as it was quarried, lending a very natural aura to the entire area.

The entire villa is quiet and serene. Save for the freshly broken window letting in cool air, it's quite warm and comfortable here.

Together they walk down the wide central stairwell leading to the first floor door. As this is the "public area" of the building, both have been here before and can find their way around easily. The door is barred from the inside with a double-drop bolt in both the ceiling and floor. It unlocks easily with little pressure-- obviously counertweighted.

*Generally, architecture of the Empire is highly defensive and first floor windows are almost unheard of, save in public buildings which are open full-time (inns and the like). Private residences and government buildings almost never have ground floor windows. Coles villa is a bit of both, but he is lax in that there is a trellis nearby.

Building styles are very similar to the Roman model. Private homes tend to be four-sided, rectangular and blocky, with openings on the second floor and above. The interior of these buildings often have an open atrium in the center.

** Glass is very rare in the Empire. While it exists in the southern half of the empire and in the central capital region, its expense prohibits it form common use anywhere else. Typically northern homes will have oiled parchment in lieu of glass. Occasionally they will have crystal windows, but while these are sturdier than glass, they are almost as expensive to manufacture because they are very time consuming and take special skill in lead use to link the panes of crystal together.

Another common method, especially this far north, is to leave the windows shuttered in the cold season, only opening them in the rare warmer days.

An uncommon substitute for glass is glassteel, but this takes high-level magic to create and is also expensive, but a good long-term investment.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2002)

_Interesting decor..._

Keith follows moving slowly and silently... across the room... his steps measured and well paced... he follows Charlotte his blade drawn and ready...

Move Silently; rolled 12+9=21 skill check


----------



## evileeyore (May 21, 2002)

*Kith trying to cover for Yodwin...*

_What the hell did she call us?

*She called –you- a pig*_

Kith shrugs and looks around in Yodwin’s room.

“Well now that’s odd.  Yodwin must be out for a stroll.”

_*You mean on the lam?*

Yeah but I don’t want them to know that!_

“Any suggestions?  Besides waiting around for Yodwin to return from his morning constituional.”

I am not sure if the Library crewe are supposed to have the note from Charlotte yet--- I am going with not yet...


----------



## Zhure (May 24, 2002)

*Keith* follows *Charlotte*, moving slowly and silently. Together the two scour the villa of Coles, but he is nowhere to be found.

Only one thing stands out as being off-kilter in the entire manse: an ebony walking stick is lying atop the breakfast table, small flecks of grass still visible on its shod foot.

*Kith* cannot find Yodwin anywhere in his tiny cubicle. It is relatively unchanged from his visit the night before, except for a small note, written in a neat hand, lying in plain sight on the nightstand. It looks as if it were meant to be discovered.

The note reads:  
_My Friends,

Whilst I was preparing to fall asleep, it hit me as a waking dream. I know from whence comes this evil man. My mind is old and failing, but I remembered so much! There are still parts I find tantalizingly hidden from me, but I will explain it all. I'm so happy I cannot sleep and will await you at the grove on the east side of the plateau, for I know you are returning to see me in the morning.

All praise the Empire,
(signed)Yodwin, the Blue."

Just as Kith is finishing readin the note, an Astral Construct arrives, delivering the message from Charlotte, before vanishing in a slick film of ectoplasm.

****** ... making some assumptions here... *********

The entire group (even Maerath, who takes a few moments out of studying his new scroll), arrives at the grove.

The old nature priest, Emair, is still waiting at the grove, with Ellie.

Ellie comes forward, very excited, "This man has seen Yodwin and Coles!"

The elderly priest clears his throat, and explains.

"While meditating all through the night, three things disturbed my peaceful rest. I saw a man dressed in black, wearing a helmet with downward curved horns, walked into the grove. He looked around but apparently did not see me -- because then he did something I'd never seen before -- he walked into the placid pool in the middle of the grove, and disappeared from sight. I expected him to surface for air, but he never returned.

"Then a few hours before dawn, I saw Yodwin and Coles walk into the grove, while it was still dark, and do the same thing. They, too, appeared to not see me.

"By then I was interminably curious, so after finishing my night of prayer and vigil, I investigated the pool... deep within the pool I found a cave, under the water. I only went a few feet into the cave. There's fresh air and signs of footprints, but all three men are gone."

[color= blue] This should give everyone time to make some preparations. Talk among yourselves; be back Tuesday morning.[/color]_


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

*speechless*


----------



## perivas (May 27, 2002)

*Bold actions...*

"Oooo.  Adventure, excitement and I just happen to have all of my gear!  Must be my lucky day," Arana speaks with girlish giddiness.  She begins tightening the straps on her backpack and resecuring her belongings.

She then begins to step into the pool and turns back towards the others.  "Last one in is a rotten egg."  With a wicked smile, she turns around and heads towards the cave in the pool.


----------



## Zhure (May 28, 2002)

Whoa. I was expecting a lot of text. LOL. Ah well, let's give everyone a chance to post what they want to do. I'm off today, so I'll check back every few hours and when we've got a bit more, I'll proceed. I'm hoping it's just because it was a busy weekend for everyone.


----------



## evileeyore (May 28, 2002)

"I see.  Hmmm, so we got a secret type meeting in a cave _under_ a pool of water?  Glad I brought my stuff."

Kith looks around at the group.  Ses that they all appear fairly prepared.

"Looks like we are ready."

"Any objections to me taking point?"

_Lets go little buddy.

*But I don't like water!*

Then get in the carrier...  It might keep you dry... heh

*Phbbbt.  Damn it all right*_

Kith stuffs the ferret into the carrier, and wades out into the pool...

Assuming noone stops me...  Sorry for the lack of interest thisweekend... I just got Dungeon Seige... All I can say is WOW... Its like they knew exactly what I wanted...


----------



## Dalamar (May 28, 2002)

Having silently followed everybody from the library, Sildarin curses in his mind for not bringing his armor.
_Too bad I don't know how to swim.
*If it makes you feel better, neither can I.*
Ha ha._

He hopes that Serbanas' blade isn't going to get all rusty and then enters the water.


----------



## Jeremy (May 28, 2002)

Rallyn shrugs and gathers up a few stones to put in his pockets.

"I hope the entrance is close enough to walk along the bottom to, because I can't swim.  Good thing I can _float_."

Rallyn winks and wades into the water after a deep breath.

Once under, he summons 4 _dancing lights_ to act as lanterns for the party's progress.


----------



## Zhure (May 28, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Having silently followed everybody from the library, Sildarin curses in his mind for not bringing his armor.
> 
> He hopes that Serbanas' blade isn't going to get all rusty and then enters the water. *



 There seems to be no time pressure; you can easily return and get whatever gear you think you might need (that's a subtle hint, but go unarmored if that's what your character would do).

*Kith* takes point, going first into the placid pool. 

*Sildarin* realizes Serbanas's blade doesn't feel like steel, and in any case it's well-oiled. 

*Arana* also clambers into the water, with all her gear. 

Fian, speaking mentally, flatly declares he will not enter the water.

*Rallyn* recovers from his surprise, loads his pockets with rocks and gingerly steps a foot at a time into the water.

The water is cool, but not nearly as cold as one would expect, given the climate. After a brief shock of chill, it's almost soothingly warm. Soft currents waft up from the bottom of the pool, making it warmer. Oddly, no steam had been rising from the surface of the small pond.

The water is clear and the entire bottom can be seen in the daylight, although it would've been hard for the nature priest to see what transpired last night, in the hours before sun rise.

After a few moments of floundering around, getting accustomed to the bouyancy, Kith espies, aided by Rallyn's dancing lights, a small outcropping, hidden from casual view from the surface. Inside is clearly a cave.

Stealthily entering the cave mouth, he surfaces inside a small  room, filled with air. Kith takes a few seconds to listen, but can hear the sounds of no one else in the area.


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2002)

Rallyn walks along the bottom with a big grin on his little face as the water makes his thick hair and bushy eyebrows flare every which way.  He follows Kith and after unloading the rocks, floats up into the entrance as well to see what he can see.


----------



## novyet (May 29, 2002)

*Ellie*

OOC ---> Ok, sorry about that! Server crash up here has kept me at work for almost 30 hours straight. Ugh. 

Ellie will follow the rest of the group down into the pool guided by rallyn's lights. For reasons of modesty she will stay behind the rest of the group.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 29, 2002)

Victor removes from his backpack all the stuff he doesn't want to wet, and cover it with his blanket. He closes his shawm and flute in their waterproof case, and thinking that his sword and armor are heavy enough to make him sink, he turns to the others.
"Is this supposed to be usual here at Drell?" he says with a puzzled look then he dives into the pool.

Once in the cave, he helps Rallyn light the lantern he notices at his belt with a tindertwig, then noticing Ellie's discomfort, he walks towards her again with a hand covering his eyes, like yesterday evening and he says: "It looks like I have to come to your help again, Miss."  And with a gesture of the other hand "Exsiccetur"
He casts a prestidigitation, and you begin to feel your dress dry and warm. In less than a minute you should be confortable.
"May I help anyone else?" He turns to Arana. "Milady?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2002)

OoC: I don't think Sildarin would go get his armor, he would need to tell the others to wait and that means he would be on the 'spotlight' for a moment. Do we need to make swim checks and Con checks to see if can hold our breath

Sildarin swims towards the cave and surfaces as fast as he can, knowing from experience that he can't hold his breath for long.


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2002)

Rallyn grins as Arana wins out over her familiar.

_I don't have to show you who's in charge do I, Karenia?

*Nope.  Because we both already know---*_ The psicrystal giggles good-naturedly, then points out that no one has answered Victor's question.

_Don't make me drop you into the lake to play look out, I'll do it._

Rallyn replies softly to Victor in the entrance of the cave, "Hardly.  But usual is equally hardly ever as interesting now is it?  Let's just hope one or more of us doesn't end up plant food for our interest, no?"

Rallyn starts with a smile but by the end the reality of the situation has dawned on him and as he unshoulders his spear, he is more focused than adventurous.  As Victor produces the tindertwig, he readily offers the lantern and offers encouragement, "You're just helpful in every situation, aren't you lad?"


----------



## Zhure (May 29, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Do we need to make swim checks and Con checks to see if can hold our breath*





No, as there's no pressure, everyone can take ten and make it easily. The tunnel entrance is only a few yards from the surface and takes about a round to swim to it.

The inside of the cave is warm and dry, save for right beside the pool entrance where occasional drops of water have beaded into small puddles. A raised ledge around the kidney-shaped pool is shaped of quarried stone; it's clearly not a natural formation.

With Rallyn's _dancing lights_ illuminating the area, a clear view can be had. The cave itself is short, for humans, only five feet on the average, dipping down to as low as three and as high as six in a few places. Basically round in shape, the cavern is only about thirty feet across. Other than the pool entrance, it all looks like unworked, naturally occuring stone.

The air inside the cave is warm and doesn't smell stale, although a hint of sulphur is coming from the east. On the eastern side of the cave is a small opening, almost like a crawlspace, from which this heated air is coming. On the northern side of the cave is a far larger opening, leading off into the darkness, with a slight downward slope.


----------



## evileeyore (May 29, 2002)

"Hang on a minute guys.  Let me look around a bit, before we go wandering down the tunnels."

"And you might as well dry everyone Victor.  Thanks."

Kith takes a few steps into the cave and intones _Templa Elear[i/].  He looks around intently.

Kith cast Detect Magic.  He look around the room for signs of magic. Near the two tunnels he'll look for footprints.  Search 14 (take 10+4 skill)_


----------



## perivas (May 29, 2002)

Backtracking a bit…

Arana looks back at Fian.  “Oh, come on.  You know it won’t hurt.  It’s just a little water.”

_No._  Fian starts to walk away.

“But I need you.  It would be fun.  Adventurous.  Aren’t you a bit curious?”

_Not about the water.  No._

“I’ll buy you that down pillow you wanted.  I’ll feed you fresh tuna for a week.”

_At least a month and I’ll consider it._

“A month then.”

_No._

“Why you!”  Arana lunges and grabs Fian.  She proceeds to wrap the struggling feline in a blanket and stuffs it into her backpack and buckles it up.

“Ready or not, Fian.”  She quickly leaps into the water and searches her way for the cave.  When she emerges from the water, she quickly unbuckles her backpack and retrieves her feline companion.  Fian is a bit wet, but apparently no worse for the experience.  She hisses at Arana.  Arana picks Fian up and tries to cuddle it, but the cat struggles and scratches at her.  “Ouch.  Stop that.  It’s too late to complain now.  But I really needed you for this.  I promise to be nicer about it in the future.”  Another hiss.  Arana produces her glowing orb and drops it into her lantern.  She approaches the source of the heated air and then tries to dry Fian as best she can.


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2002)

_*This place looks like a you: silent, sole and boring.*
Ouch!
*By the way, how do you think the two lovers are faring?*
What does that have to do with anything right now?
*I dunno, just thought that I'd ask.*
Don't think, it's not one of your strenghts.
*Ouch!*_

Sildarin draws Serbanas's blade, staying alert for the chance that the cave houses somebody hostile.


----------



## Zhure (May 30, 2002)

*The Hidden Underwater Grotto*

*Kith* suggests Victor go ahead and take the time to dry eveyone off and then casts a cantrip.

He detects a lingering aura of magic, strong transmutation and moderate enchantment. The strongest source is near the northern, cooler cave mouth. No footprints can be seen near either egress, save for the groups.

*Arana* is about concerned about Fian. Normally he enjoys being towelled and ruffled, but now his back is arched and he's extremely upset.

_"That was completely uncalled for," Fian mentally tells her._

*Sildarin* with Serbanas's blade drawn, sets himself so he can see both cave entrances, as well as the pool on the floor of the cavern.

*Rallyn*, with his more sensitive gnomish nose, catches a faint hint of rotting foulness coming up from the damp northern cave. From the eastern, warmer entrance, he can clearly smell sulphur.


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2002)

Rallyn whispers softly, "Can you smell that?  That entrance,"  He indicates the cold northern cave, "Has the stench of death or the dead...  Or maybe the undead."

He shrugs uncomfortably, rolling his shoulders back and tightening his grip on his short spear, "It could just be my imagination.  But that's what it smells like...  And there is a tinge of sulfur from the other way, like an alchemist's lab or maybe a magma vent.  Be careful poking around Kith."

_I don't like this...  Something is---off..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 31, 2002)

Victor lets his magic dry everyone, then he slowly and calmly approches Fian, trying to stroke her with his warm hands and dry her hair. If Fian lets him , when she's no more wet he will caress her on the back of the head, fondling her forehead with his fingers.

Answering to Rallyn he says absent-mindedly "I try. I had to make a point of being someway useful in every situation. I'm glad to help."

He walks a little forward, and when he catch the smell he unsheathes his beautiful sword.
"It looks like adventure lies that way. Be cautious."

Victor walks towards Kith and try to listen to the two cave mouths.

Listen 19+8=27 North 12+8=20 East


----------



## Zhure (May 31, 2002)

*Rallyn* makes sure everyone knows about the odd scents coming from both directions.

* Victor* finishes drying everyone with his spell, including the slightly less irritated Fian. He draws his weapon and approaches both exits, listening intently. No sounds are apparent from either direction.

As the group quietens down and the pool resumes is no longer disturbed by your splashing entrance, it gets deadly quiet in the cavern. The only obvious sounds are the breathing from everyone.


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2002)

Sildarin appears nervous, even more than when he normally is going to speak up.
"I don't... think... the silence... is good... It... makes me... nervous..."


----------



## perivas (May 31, 2002)

*Arana's vote*

"Thank you, Victor.  Is that better, Fian?  Baby, I know you don't like to get wet, I'm sorry."  She produces a small treat for her feline companion from her backpack and then proceeds to scratch her behind her ears.  A soft purr emanates from Fian.

After a little while, Arana looks up and speaks, "Undeath and alchemist's lab!  Told you there was adventure here."  She eyes each passageway with curiosity.  "Well, my vote is for the north.  The more imminent threat should be tackled first.  It could come out after us when we least expect it.  So that's my vote."  She begins to head in that direction, holding her lantern with the everburning sphere in front of her to try to get a better look.

Spot check: 13+3=16


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2002)

_Let's see..  If I remember right the man-at-arms goes first, followed by the priests, then the spell casters..  But we haven't got any trained warriors or priests..._

"Stick together or send someone ahead to sneak a peak and scout out the danger?"

Rallyn looks around quickly for opinions,  "I'm of the opinion that while knowing where you're going is good, splitting up is universally bad.  Nothing good has ever come of splitting up in any adventure story I've read..."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 1, 2002)

*Sildarin* seems completely unnerved by the developments, the silence of the cavern and it's ominous atmosphere. Perhaps it's merely his sensitive psionic nature, or his elven disposition regarding being closed in.

*Arana* tries to get Fian to be a little less angry.

_Fian: 'There had better be something better than simple treats after this. I'm thinking of a saucer of iced milk and a warm and dry way out of here."_

To the group, Arana suggests they travel northward (and downward) along the passage that smells of death. She makes a few tentative steps into the darkened tunnel with an everburning torch lighting the way.

After only a few feet down the passage she can see it widens up to a comfortable height of eight feet and seems to be roughly hewn, rather than natural stone. The slope increases, although not dramatically, and appears to bear directly north.

*Rallyn* tries to cobble together a 'marching order' by group concensus and seems content to wait for everyone to chime in. He does recommend a few basic strategies.

 Sorry for the confusion brought about by my minivacation and the board swap. I was under the assumption that everyone was in the grotto. Let's wait for the others to either catch up or declare their intention to be in different scenes before we progress a lot further. See the OOC thread for a slightly longer discussion on this. Whatever each character wants to do is fine. From a DM's POV, splitting up takes up more of my time and makes it more difficult to run the game, but it's ok if you feel that's what your character wants or needs to do. 
-- Greg


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 1, 2002)

"Not to shatter the romantic ideal of adventure, but I doubt it is either an alchemists lab or Undead.  The sulphur is probably venting from some lava pit.  Which isn't say that can't be pretty adventurous. The smell is more than likely just some dead animal."

_I really hope its not Godwin.  Or even Coles for that matter._

Kith turns to Arana.

"As for a Fian.  We graciously offer shared accommodations within our carrier."  He taps the familiar carrier on his hip.  "It kept Turin snug and dry."

At that the carrier door pops open and the masked face pokes out looking incredulous.

_*WHAT?!  What, what, what?!  Share my luxury suite with a cat?!  Are you out of your mind?!*_

Kith grabs the ferret and hoists him up in front of his face.

"You can play the hero here Turin.  Help the little lady in distress."

_*I'll help that 'little lady' out of her cat suit!  Heh, more than one way to skin a cat.  He he*_

"Now play nice.  And remember who controls the treat cabinet."

_*Ooh, threaten the treats again , eh?*_

"Hmmm, your right too much stick, not enough carrot.  Okay, new deal.  Extra treats for a month, you share the carrier on the way out.  Or extra treats for a month, you get to swim"

_*You bastard.  You know I can't swim underwater.  I'll think about it.*_

The ferret squirms out of his grasp, and scampers back into the carrier closing the door.

"Well, now as for travelling order.  I've discovered you either want to lead with heavily armored warriors or lightly armored scouts.  I am a bit of both, and as such I wouldn't mind leading.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2002)

Rallyn prevents himself from rolling his eyes at Kith.

_I coulda sworn I said dead, dying, or undead, and I *know* I said it could very likely be a magma vent.  I'm the one who was studying geothermics..._

"Perhaps you misheard me Kith,"

_Repeatedly.

*Be nice!*_ Karenia cuts in like a mental kick in the shin.

"I was really after whether we should send someone ahead to scout alone quietly, or if we should stick together.  My vote is together, in which case you are quite welcome to take point."

Rallyn is courteous but quiet and deadly serious quite aware that ahead may be the dead bodies of Yodwin and Coles, both of whom may be---or rather have been---more powerful than the students combined.

"Who is for scouting ahead, and who is for sticking together?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 1, 2002)

_This is all very odd._

"We should probably stick together." Charlotte says, breaking her silence. "If there is anything of a violent nature down here, then it would be best if we were all together to handle it."

She pauses, thinking. "Keith, Kith, and I should probably take the lead, as we're all good with our blades.  A healer, if we have in, should go behind us three in case we run into anything and we need healing.  Everyone else, follow in whatever order works, though someone decent with a sword or some other weapon should take up the rear in case we're hit from behind."

_Wasn't it that Victor who healed us?  I'm not very good with names.  He'll speak up if that was him.  I just hope we don't run into anything down here.  I wonder why Coles left his villa in a hurry, though..._


----------



## perivas (Jun 1, 2002)

*Northward bound...*

Arana--never one to follow orders or discipline--heads down the passageway going north.   "It seems fine in here.  Hurry up, guys."

Fian would have liked more pampering; but seeing that curiosity has been stirred in Arana, she realizes that it's best to just follow her ahead.  _That girl will just us in real trouble one day.  Or maybe even today.  Better not miss the chance to see her get in trouble and possibly, learn her lesson.  Hehe._

Arana unbuckles her blade and wields it in her free hand as she moves forward.

[color=sky blue]OOC:  You gotta love how everyone wants to be the leading hero/heroine.[/color]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 1, 2002)

_Stupid, stupid, stupid!_

"Wait!" Charlotte calls after Arana.

"No use.  Let's just follow her and make sure she doesn't hurt herself."

Charlotte pulls out her rapier, then runs down the tunnel after Arana.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2002)

Sildarin will try to blend in the shadows behind the group and move silently after everybody else, keeping his eyes open.

OoC: Hide 17+4=21, Move Silently 10+4=14, Spot 10+2=12


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2002)

_The things I do... in the name of romance... or is that adventure..._

Keith glances to Arana... then to Charlotte, "Interesting way to plan..." he follows with his blade drawn...


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2002)

*Preparing to Delve*

*Kith* suggests a few alternate origins for the scents Rallyn has detected and offers Fian the use of the familiar carrier on the way back out of the pool.

He volunteers to lead the exploration into the caverns.

*Rallyn*, seeing the group has implicity decided to travel with warriors to the fore hangs back and tries to sneak as best as he is able.

*Charlotte* also calls for warriors to the front and offers Keith, Kith and herself taking the lead.
*Arana* jumps past the debate and takes the lead.

Charlotte seeing the turn of events follows, along with *Keith*.


Marching order:
FRONT
..^..
Arana 
<-----Charlotte
Keith
<-----Kith
Victor
<-----Maerath
Ellie
<-----Sildarin
Rallyn 


The arrows indicate collapsing to single file, otherwise it's double file -- in this example, Arana and Charlotte actually have the same rank, but in single file mode, Charlotte moves to the second spot. (This is an method I've used for awhile to illustrate two different marching orders for changing terrain.) If there's a differing order desired, just let me know the group decision.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 2, 2002)

As they go after Arana, Charlotte turns to Keith.

"This wasn't my idea!"

_I_ was _in the middle of thinking up a plan, but_ someone _had to just run out there like an idiot!  I'm going to yell at Arana once we get out of here... chew her out..._


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2002)

Rallyn nods to himself.

_Unity in action will probably serve us better than disunity in planning anyways._

"Shhh...  Eyes open people, stay frosty."

Rallyn watches the other cave entrance until it is out of site, then divides his attention between the front and maintaining rear guard.


----------



## novyet (Jun 3, 2002)

*ellie*

_ Well I was going to suggest a plan, but I guess just running down the hall works just as well. Hopefully no one gets hurt because of recklessness _

Ellie will advance with the rest of the group near Sildarin and Rallyn helping to guard the rear.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 4, 2002)

The party goes northward, down deeper into the caverns under the pool in the grove.

Tha pathway is relatively smooth and clear of debris. It's probably a "dead cave" rather than worked stone; it certainly doesn't appear to be tooled in any way. The height is uniformly comfortable, never too tall, never so low the humans or elves have to stoop. 

After a few minutes of walking steadily northward and downward there's an abrupt change in the character of the passageway. Stone blocks are set in the floor, walls and ceiling. The hallway becomes a uniform 10 foot wide by 10 foot high corridor, with sconces set every score of feet or so. 
It does seem odd such a large cave exists underneath a pool of water.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2002)

Rallyn whispers, "It looks like we're about to enter the back way into some kind of underground complex.  Keep your eyes peeled for a few entryway traps to discourage, well, nosy people like us."

Rallyn continues to keep watch over his shoulder the way they came.


----------



## novyet (Jun 5, 2002)

*Ellie*

"I'm no expert at this sort of thing, but this doesn't look natural at all. We should be very careful."

Despite her misgivings, ellie will steel her nerves and continue to advance with the rest of the party. She'll also take a moment to ready her crossbow just in case.


----------



## poilbrun (Jun 5, 2002)

*Maerath Iliandil*

Maerath enters the underground cave after the others. "I do not like to be underground, and as such I have never ventured in caves. I'll follow the lead of anyone who's more experienced than I am." Maerath gets ready to advance further into the cave.

OOC: Sorry, I have not had much time during the last two weeks to come to the boards because I had to wrap up my thesis for school. And as my exams begin on Saturday, I have not much time and will not have until their end, on the 24th...


----------



## Zhure (Jun 5, 2002)

*a room?*


Marching order:
FRONT
..^..
Arana 
<-----Charlotte
Keith
<-----Kith
Victor
<-----Maerath
Ellie
<-----Sildarin
Rallyn 

*Rallyn* puts forth the notion that this might be the back of some sort of underground complex. While it sounds like an interesting theory, a few things bely this. The dust on the ground is undisturbed. Even those among the group who've never done any tracking realize that anyone traveling down these halls would leave a lot of obvious footprints. In fact, as the group moves further down the hall, the dust is kicked up in a near-choking cloud; obvious tracks are behind the group, but the fore is undisturbed.

*Ellie* notes the hallway is carved and not natural formations. In some places it looks like quarried stone has been set to fill in the natural gaps between veins of stone. No mortar is visible; each stone looks like it was expertly hewn to fit nearby stones.

*Maerath* seems unhappy being this far underground and quietly follows the others' leads.

The corridor continues northward and steadily downward for another few minutes then abruptly levels off and expands into a hexagonal room, some thirty feet across. At the far end, directly across from the group, is another corridor, with a sharply down-sloping passage, about forty-five degrees off of level. About a foot off the ground and a foot thick, is a ring of reddish stone flanking the entire room. 



			
				poilbrun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Sorry, I have not had much time during the last two weeks to come to the boards because I had to wrap up my thesis for school. And as my exams begin on Saturday, I have not much time and will not have until their end, on the 24th... *





It's ok, I assumed as much. Certain aspects of this part of the adventure _could_ make it really tough to get Maerath hooked up with the rest of the party at a later time, depending on how things go. As such I'll have Maerath do appropriate NPC-type things and reduce the encounter threats a wee bit since you can't interact as much right now. I think it'll turn out fine. This way you'll continue to get XP! 
-Greg


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 5, 2002)

"I don't like this.  It appears that neither Coles nor Godwyn came this way."  Kith observes.  "And I doubt either would have crawled down the other corridor.  You sure about that Frair up there Ellie?  He claimed there were footprints."

Kith looks around the entrance to the room, cautiously examining it for traps.  He queitly intones _Templa Elear_ and absentmindedly weaves lhis eft hand in a complex pattern.

casting Detect magic... I am sure its been more than 2 minutes since my last casing... Search 17 (roll 13+4 skill)

"Then agian both Coles and Godwyn have been around awhile.  The've got some tricks up their sleeves.  It wouldn't surprise me if they covered their tracks.  But why would Godwin say he was gonna meet us in the grove... bah, I'm sure they have their reasons."  Kith chatters mindlessly whilst running his fingers along crevices, and peering intently at joins in the stone.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2002)

"You're right Kith.  But just to be safe, it might be wise if we double back and check the other way.  Some times the simplest answers are the best, and it appears they didn't come this way.."

Rallyn looks around for opinions.


----------



## perivas (Jun 5, 2002)

[color=sky blue]OOC: Let me try and understand the description....  The red stone ring is floating off the ground at about one foot, apparently unattached?  Or is it a low stone wall about one foot high?  Or is it somehow attached to the walls of the hexagonal room?  Is there room to scoot around the ring or is it almost or actual flush with the hexagonal wall?[/color]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2002)

"That... thing... makes me... nervous... Let's... go away... from... this room... Okay?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2002)

perivas said:
			
		

> *[color=sky blue]OOC: Let me try and understand the description....  The red stone ring is floating off the ground at about one foot, apparently unattached?  Or is it a low stone wall about one foot high?  Or is it somehow attached to the walls of the hexagonal room?  Is there room to scoot around the ring or is it almost or actual flush with the hexagonal wall?[/color] *




Sorry for my poor description.

The "ring" is colored stone set into the wall of the hexagonal chamber. It is part of the wall.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2002)

Marching order:
FRONT
..^..
Arana 
<-----Charlotte
Keith
<-----Kith
Victor
<-----Maerath
Ellie
<-----Sildarin
Rallyn 

*Kith* notes that it appears as if neither Yodwin nor Coles came this way. Thinking back to the conversation with the cleric outside the grove, the old man had mentioned fresh prints in the room near the cave entrance, but he hadn't explored anywhere else.

Searching about the room, Kith sees nothing out of the ordinary, but his magical senses tell him there's a strong source of transmutation magic coming from the doorway on the opposite side of the room.

*Rallyn* suggest the group double back and check the other passage.

*Sildarin* seems to be nervous again and suggest that the group take Rallyn's suggestion and go back.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 6, 2002)

Thinking that Charlotte's plan was a good one, and that that the rear is well guarded, Victor takes the central position, sheating his sword and readying his crossbow instead. 

Once arrived in the room he tries to recall his artistics study for a clue to recognize the style or the age of the room.
"Do you know how old is the Academy and what was here before?"
Bardic lore 15+6=21

He checks if the smell is more powerful now and if it comes from the front door. He'll also look at the ceiling to find any track from bats or other animals that wouldnt leave footprints on the floor, using his still active prestidigitation to get rid of the dust  if necessary.
Search 7+2=9

"This is strange. Surely the Headmaster and the Librarian didn't go this way, but neither whatever is sending that smell. Any ideas?"


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 6, 2002)

"Hmmm, I think Rallyn is right.  We should double back and scope out that other passage real quick.  Besides the doorway opposite us in this room, has some pretty strong enchanmants on it.  Transmutive, nasty stuff sometimes, changes the fundamental way you and the world interact.  Of course it could be some sort of transportation enchantment."

Kith patiently waits too see if the others wish to press on or double back.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 6, 2002)

To test Kith's theory, Victor trows a copper coin through the doorway.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2002)

Rallyn can't see into the room to whatever everyone is looking at, but having heard two assentions, he starts to walk back towards the other cave in the hopes that what worked for Arana will work for him.

_Or maybe it only works for slim golden-haired elves..._

Rallyn smiles to himself.

_*You followed too.*

I'm a guard, she's a student.  That's all there is to it.  Though she isn't hard to look at.

*Lecher.*_

Rallyn grins, and continues towards the other cave.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 7, 2002)

*.. what happens to the coin?*

Gazing about and trying to recall what little he knows about the history of the Academy*, *Victor* sheaths his sword and loads his crossbow. Victor realizes the stonework here certainly predates anything extant in the Academy today.

The smell of death is now far more pervasive than it was earlier; even Victor's human nose can detect it easily now. It doesn't smell like recent death, but rather something old and lingering. No tracks are evident, save for the group's.

*Kith* seconds Rallyn's suggestion that they double back.

*Rallyn* tired of waiting for everyone else to decide on a course of action, turns and leaves, making way for the earlier chamber where the pool entrance was.

As Rallyn turns to leave, Victor pulls forth a small copper coin and lobs it into the opening to the north. It flickers briefly out of sight, making a brief tanging sound against the stone floor, then skitters very rapidly down the steep slope, without bouncing.

* The Academy was built on the island of Drell near the founding of the Empire when Kazak the Conqueror slew the last of the Warrior Kings, nearly two-thousand years ago. Some legends attribute Kazak as designing the Academy -- he was known to be an architect. About four hundred years ago, there was a "barbarian invasion" from some unknown island chain and most of the island was burned to the ground, save a few of the stone and brick buildings.

The Empire sent an entire legion of troops to rebuild the island and to eradicate the barbarian threat. While the Academy was restored, it is probable that the architecture wasn't completely restored. It's quite evident that some of the stonework in Coles's villa, for instance, is fairly contemporary, as is most of the public area. Serbanas's cottage is also relatively knew.

The main library is of an older style and probably wasn't razed during the invasion.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2002)

_Interesting..._

"That is definitely not normal..." Keith says offhandedly.... "I am not sure what it means but that is strange."

Keith adjusts his posture and relaxes his frame... reclining against the wall as the others deliberate or turn back. 

"I have to agree with turning back... and regrouping..." Keith follows Rallyn...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 7, 2002)

Sildarin follows Rallyn after seeing that more people are going to join him. He moves without sound, shadow among the shadows.


----------



## novyet (Jun 7, 2002)

Seeing that the rest of the group is doubling back, Ellie will follow them to the other passage. 

"Although I do think this way may be worth checking out later. You never know what could be down there."


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 8, 2002)

Kith turns and waits for the group file back to the entrance chamber.  He takes up the rear, keeping a sharp eye out behind them.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 8, 2002)

*return to the pool*

*Keith* notes how odd the effect is, reclinging against the wall... which has no ill effect. Keith follows Rallyn back to the room with the pool in it.

*Sildarin* also fallows Rallyn back to the pool room, doing his best to be stealthy.

*Ellie* also joins Rallyn, and mentions that they should come back later to investigate this mysterious doorway in more detail.

*Kith* waits for the others to pass, then takes the defensive rearguard, watching the back of the group.

The room with the pool only takes a few minutes to return to. Walking back takes a little while longer than the original trip, probably because it's all uphill. The slppe didn't seem so severe while walking downward, but upward it's far more noticeable.

The pool is still calm and unchanged. The area where you entered still has wet footprints from when the group clambered out of the water, though it is drying slowly.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 8, 2002)

*sigh*

"I guess I'll go back, too.  Besides, Coles hasn't been here, nor that other guy... no point in staying here if everyone else is going back to the pool to regroup.

Charlotte heads off to the pool.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 8, 2002)

After everyone is back in the pool room looking towards the other cave, Rallyn waits for Kith or Keith to take the lead again as they had originally suggested.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2002)

*Back in the pool room*


Marching order (assumed):
FRONT
..^..
Keith
<-----Kith
Arana 
<-----Charlotte
Victor
<-----Maerath
Ellie
<-----Sildarin
Rallyn 

The east-side entrance into the "pool room" is a lot smaller than the northern one. It also appears uncarved and the smell of sulphur is far stronger as one approaches the opening. Glancing inside, it seems to curve slightly upwards and maintains a uniform three to four feet in height. Only Rallyn -- and the familiars -- look to be of the right size to be able to navigate it easily, though everyone else could probably hunker down and crawl. 

 Crawling would be -2 circumstance penalty to AC and to hit, plus any relevant skills (tumble, balance, most DEX-based skills).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 9, 2002)

_An idea... dangerous as hell, but hey, it's a plan... but if I lose my psicrystal..._

"I've got an idea." Charlotte says.

"I'm going to make an astral construct capable of flight.  It should be about as small as Rallyn, so it should be able to fly through the tunnel with no problems*."

She looks up.

"That, though, won't be enough to tell us what's down there.  So, I'll put my psicrystal on the construct, so that I can see what's down there through it.  If there's nothing down there, the construct should dissipate after awhile and my psicrystal will drop and we can go get it, and then do the whole thing over."

"If there's something down there, then it might grab my psicrystal.  But then, at least, we know where it is going."

_But if the thing is smart enough - or stupid enough - to destroy my psicrystal... I don't think that it would be good..._

"I think that this is a better plan than sending Rallyn alone down there.  This way, we can figure out what's down there with a relative lack of danger to ourselves."

She looks around at the group.

"Well?"


*If it would have problems with flying down the tunnel, then tell me and I'll edit this post.  AC I creates a Small construct, so it should be able to fit, but I'm just checking.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 10, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> *If it would have problems with flying down the tunnel, then tell me and I'll edit this post.  AC I creates a Small construct, so it should be able to fit, but I'm just checking.
> *




Your reasoning is sound unless the tunnel becomes more narrow than 6'-wide. All constructs with the Fly ability from Menu A have 6 foot wingspans (even those which are Huge, go figure). The don't have a maneuverability class listed that I saw, so I'll assume they are "Average" like a Gargoyle. This limits them to a 45 degree turn in normal move. Winged AC's can still walk, so some obstacles can be overcome afoot as well.

I'll wait a bit longer to see if anyone wants to add to the idea before the next posting in a few hours.


----------



## perivas (Jun 11, 2002)

Arana steps up to the east-side entrance and examines the connecting passageway.  Is there any evidence of a trail left by the three men?

Search roll:  10 + 2 (int) = 12


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2002)

*Arana* looks for additional evidence of either Yodwin or Coles but finds nothing.

*Charlotte* makes a small, winged astral construct and sends Doyle with it, flying down the eastern passage.

The astral construct flies as rapidly as possible and Doyle reports back that the passage remains a fairly consistent size, with little variance in height. After a few short seconds, the construct stops and gently puts Doyle down then dissipates.


----------



## perivas (Jun 12, 2002)

"Looks like no one went this way either.  But I guess we can try this direction.  But I suggest the gnome lead us."  Arana moves towards Rallyn, places her hands on his shoulders and proceeds to drive the gnome toward the entrance to the east.

[color=sky blue]If Rallyn does not object strongly, she'll continue to push him forward and walk down the passageway with him in front.[/color]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 12, 2002)

_Aww... I don't like small places.
*I don't think it's that small.*
That's because you're smaller than I am.
*But I still don't think it's small.*_

Sildarin goes to the tunnel last, unless somebody demands to be after him.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 12, 2002)

Marching order (assumed):
FRONT
..^..
----> Rallyn
Arana
<-----Kith
Keith
<-----Charlotte
Victor
<-----Maerath
Ellie
<-----Sildarin


*Arana* pushes Rallyn to the front and the entire group save him hunkers down a little and walks eastward. This passage is a lot rougher than the northbound one and shows no evidence of being worked at all.

After a minute or so, you approach Doyle where the astral construct left him. The area is pitch black, but not magically dark, so your light sources work fine.

The tunnel continues onward, primarily eastward and fairly level. The smell of brimstone is a lot stronger now, and even the elves and humans can easily detect its presence.

*Sildarin* skulks toward the back, obviously put out by the enclosed space.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok.  Someone explain to me why this thread is the only thread I'm subscribed to that isn't updating in my user control panel.  <mutters>

"Not a problem."

Rallyn winks at Arana and takes point, halfspear in hand.

_Karenia?  Please keep an "eye" out for hidden critters and Arana's psi-stone._


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2002)

"What.. What's taking... so long... I... don't really... like... this... place... or the... smell..."


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 16, 2002)

Halfway down the tunnel Rallyn turns to answer Dalamar's question and doesn't see anyone behind him.

"We're not playing 'Sacrifice the Gnome' are we?  Because I'm not properly prepared for that game today.  Are you guys coming?"

Rallyn picks up the other psistone and hands it to Arana when she catches up.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 16, 2002)

Charlotte crawls down the tunnel to where Rallyn has picked up her psicrystal and given it to Arana.

_That was somewhat useful, although we need a construct that can go fast and far.  I can only do that so many times... _

"Arana, would you give me my psicrystal back?  I think that I should do the thing with the construct again, for the same reasons as before, but I'll need my psicrystal to do it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2002)

Keith follows along, silent and unfazed... he glances about wrily as needed but for the most part follows along without a word.

_I really do like this place..._


----------



## novyet (Jun 17, 2002)

Ellie continues to move along the tunnel, uncomfortable in the confined space.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 17, 2002)

Marching order (assumed):
FRONT
..^..
----> Rallyn
Arana
<-----Kith
Keith
<-----Charlotte
Victor
<-----Maerath
Ellie
<-----Sildarin


*Rallyn* takes the lead and after a few short moments comes across Charlotte's psicrystal. He carefully picks it up and hands it to *Arana* who passes it back the line to Charlotte.

If anything, *Sildarin* appears even more nervous as most of the troupe is forced to march stooped over.

*Charlotte* retrieves Doyle and suggests they repeat the construct as as cout trick.

*Keith* follows along silently, gliding like a shadow in the darkness. He seems to like this secret series of caves.

While *Ellie* doesn't seem as uncomfortable as Sildarin, she also doesn't seem happy to be down here.

The group stops for a moment to retrieve the crystal and return it to Charlotte's possession and in the silence of the moment a brief "clank" can be heard from further up the tunnel.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *...in the silence of the moment a brief "clank" can be heard from further up the tunnel. *




Charlotte looks up sharply at the sound.

"Not good.  We need to check that out, and now." She whispers, mostly to herself.

Charlotte focuses on her internal energies once more, focusing bits of of the astral plane and bringing them together into a coherent form on the material plane.

Manifests _Astral Construct I_, with the flying ability

She gives her psicrystal to the construct.

"Go." She says to it quietly and quickly.


----------



## novyet (Jun 17, 2002)

*Ellie*

Ellie will focus and try to listen for any more sounds from up the tunnel. 

OOC ---> Listen 11 ( Roll of 11 + 0 ranks)


----------



## perivas (Jun 17, 2002)

*Arana listens and moves out...*

Arana concentrates her keen elven senses to discern the nature of the "clank".  (Listen check: 27 = 18 + 4 (ranks) + 2 (elven bonus) + 2 (alertness) + 1 (wisdom).)

Unless, it's something obviously dangerous, she then proceeds to crawl as silently as she can forward.

Move silently: 22 = 16 + 4 (ranks) + 2 (dexterity).


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2002)

Rallyn ducks as the Construct flaps it's wings and goes by, then follows behind it slowly, keeping a careful eye out...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 17, 2002)

_I don't like this, I don't like this at all.
*If it helps, neither do I.*
Not really comforting when you take into account that you're just a piece of rock.
*HEY, Don't insult me! I'm a highly intelligent, psionically active carbon-based gem.*
A rock...
*Grr... I can't even have a good argument with you.*
I told you, you're a rock.
*By the way, could you ask Ellie to move her butt a little more. I just love the look of it.*_

"Her butt!" Sildarin speaks out aloud, not yelling but rather in a normal conversation voice (which is quite much yelling from him). As he realizes this, he goes all red and starts mumbling something very meaningless.

_*Gothca!*
Really nice... We're in a tunnel, wich I don't like because they restrict my movements and I like to feel free, and you make me yell something about Ellie's butt!
*You did it all by yourself, I can't force you to do anything.*
You lousy, little....
*Tsk, tsk, tsk... Stop that or I'll have to stop helping you out of trouble.*
You what? I don't need your help!
*Oh really?*
Really.
*We'll see...*_


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2002)

Rallyn freezes as one of the party members shouts and listens to it echo up and down the tunnel.  Then he stops, and then he turns.

".........."

Rallyn looks through the stooped over humans and elves and seeks out Sildarin's eyes.

Then Rallyn's eyes blaze with green light.

_Please stop calling critters, our collective butts would appreciate it._

The green fire subsides as the _missive_ finishes sending it's telepathic request to Sildarin, though it is replaced by a more subtle fire as the gnome turns back around and listens for the reprocussions of the nervous one's alarm signal.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2002)

Sildarin's clothes flap in a wind that no-one can hear and that doesn't seem to affect anybody else as he _missive_s back at Rallyn.

_Sorry, I didn't do it on purpose._


----------



## novyet (Jun 18, 2002)

Ellie seems to faintly glow for a second, and calls to Sildarin mentally. _ Do I even want to know what that was about? _


----------



## Zhure (Jun 18, 2002)

Marching order (assumed):
FRONT
..^..
----> Rallyn
Arana
<-----Kith
Keith
<-----Charlotte
Victor
<-----Maerath
Ellie
<-----Sildarin


*Charlotte* manifests another astral construct and sends Doyle up ahead. It takes a few seconds to form and then it wings away quickly.

*Ellie* stops for a moment and holds very still, listening carefully for any odd sounds.

*Arana* also listens for a moment, her keen elven ears telling her that the clank sounded suspiciously like a crossbow's goatsfoot being set down on stone.

*Rallyn* hunkers down letting the construct pass by, then proceeds down the hallway.

*Sildarin* after in inobvious internal dialogue bursts out relatively loudly with, "
.... her butt!" gathering cold looks from Rallyn, and especially Ellie.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 18, 2002)

Victor turns to Ellie and Sildarin.
"Ah, you finally got that joke!" says in a low voice to Sildarin, then he seems to notice Ellie's angry look.
"Oh, you understood...No, Miss, he was just referring to a funny story I told him before about a lady and her butterfly. He didn't catch it then. I think he was afraid to be too loud so he stopped... at the most unseemly syllable. Please let's move on, nothing happened." he says to Ellie with an innocent smile.
Bluff 10+16=26


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2002)

_See, I didn't need your help to get out of this trouble.
*Yeah, it was Victor this time.*
I can take care of myself, thank you very much.
*It really doesn't seem so.*
Shut up or I'll give you to some dragon.
*You wouldn't!*
Oh yes, I would.
*But she does have a good butt...*
Aww..._

Releaved that Victor helped him out of trouble, Sildarin carries on moving ahead and tries not to look at Ellie, any part of her.


----------



## perivas (Jun 19, 2002)

Arana whispers back to the others, "Looks like we have company.  Stay quiet everyone."  She proceeds to move forward, crouching and against the left side of the corridor, hoping for whatever little cover its jagged surface might provide.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2002)

LOL, nice one on Victor's behalf. Am skipping one day, too much to do. This'll give more posters a chance to catch up.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 21, 2002)

*a... golem?*


Marching order (assumed):
FRONT
..^..
----> Rallyn
Arana
<-----Kith
Keith
<-----Charlotte
Victor
<-----Maerath
Ellie
<-----Sildarin


*Charlotte's* astral construct wings it's way forward for about half a minute, carrying Doyle. 

_Telepathically, Doyle relates back that he sees "an armored man, probably a dwarf.. no, maybe it's a well built golem, and of dwarven proportions but far too large. It's coming right at me!"_

*Ellie* clearly hears the sounds of hammering footsteps not too far ahead.

*Arana* is still confident she heard the distinctive sounds of a heavy crossbow*. She moves to the side of the passageway and tries to take cover.

*Rallyn* the closest, can't make out what's going on, as it's too far ahead of him, probably 60 feet. He can however clearly hear the running feet.

*Normally, golems can't use crossbows.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 21, 2002)

_Now *that* I heard.  Gonna have to get my ears cleaned out.  What's going on up there?_

Rallyn creeps forward, trying to see what is making those loud footsteps.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2002)

_Now we're going to have to fight in here! Not my day, not my day at all...
*Cheer up! You're the last in the line, maybe we can avoid the actual fighting altogether.*
I don't think our 'friends' would allow that...
*Well... atleast we can take a look as the females duck and weave during the fight.*
Is that all that is in your mind?
*No. I also want to touch them.*_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 22, 2002)

_Damn..._

Charlotte mentally dismisses the astral construct, after telepathically instructing it to set Doyle down.

_Whoever and whatever it is, it certainly won't be expecting us..._

_Already I can feel the heat of battle... the flame of excitement... if I charge in, we'll gain the element of surprise.  Dangerous, yes - but why live if you don't take chances?_

_What the hell!  Here goes nothing!_

Charlotte silently shoves past the others in line, moving up to behind Rallyn.

"It's coming right for us.  Move back, Rallyn, I have a plan, and I need to be in front of the group.  Get a ranged weapon ready, or something."

She pauses for a moment.

"Just trust me, Rallyn.  There is something dwarf-life and armored up there, and it's coming straight at us!"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 22, 2002)

Marching order (assumed):
FRONT
..^..
Rallyn
----> Charlotte
Arana
<-----Kith
Keith
<----- Victor
Maerath
<-----Ellie
Sildarin



*Rallyn* moves even further forward, far enough in fact he can make out the last vestiges of Charlotte's astral construct as it sublimates into ectoplasmic goo. (Presumably having expired from being formed too long.) Standing next to the astral construct is the dwarf-shaped golem, but of a far larger stature. It has to hunch over in this cramped space and if it was in an open area probably would be almost eight feet tall.

In this thing's hands is an axe, probably a bardiche* of some sort. The entire assemblage, the "dwarf," it's weapon and the scale armor it is wearing is made of some sort of brass or copper, with threads of silver vein running through it. Runes cover the weapon and armor as well. Every scale of the armor has a rune on it. It is kneeled forward looking intently at where the astral contstruct was.

*Charlotte* rushes up to be beside Rallyn and asks him to have a ranged attack ready, warning of the creature he can barely make out.



> [bold]Charlotte mentally dismisses the astral construct, after telepathically instructing it to set Doyle down.



[/bold]

I don't believe AC's are telepathically controlled, through the power Ectopuppet they are remote controlled. I'll look into it further.

In this context, a bardiche is functionally identical to a glaive.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 22, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Okay, then just let the AC drop the psicrystal.  The thing shouldn't be broken just by falling a couple of feet, and it probably won't make that much noise.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 24, 2002)

Kith advances, drawng his rapier.

"Huh, I don't think this is heavy enough, but what they hey."

He moves up behind Charlotte and Rallyn.

"May I cut in here?"

HIs fingers dance and he intones _Ithil lavamin ile tel’quenat_.


Cast sheild





> I don't believe AC's are telepathically controlled, through the power Ectopuppet they are remote controlled. I'll look into it further.




They aren't but the Duration is 1 rnd/lvl(D).  The (D) means dismissal as a standard action.  So while she can't controll it telepathically, she can dismiss it...

Sorry I was gone so long, it nice to have a rialable computer agian


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 24, 2002)

Rallyn whispers, "My lord, my lady," he gestures towards the---thing, "It's your dance."

_Though talking to it may be preferable to swinging at it._

Rallyn moves aside.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 24, 2002)

Marching order (assumed):
FRONT
..^..
<-----Kith
Charlotte
----->Arana
Rallyn
----->Keith
Victor
---->Maerath
Ellie
----->Sildarin


*Charlotte* lets the astral construct fade out, leaving the psicrystal on the floor.

[b[Kith[/b] moves up close and casts a quick spell, rapier drawn.

*Rallyn* moves aside, letting Charlotte and Kith take the point.

*Doyle* telepathically relates what he sees to Charlotte, but it's pretty clear, albeit from a different perspective.

The "golem" leans in toward the psicrystal and gently prods it with a finger.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2002)

_Why the hell is Kith up here?_

She nods politely to Rallyn as he lets her through to the front.

"Damn it, Kith," Charlotte curses quietly once Kith gets ahead of her, though loud enough that Rallyn and Kith can hear. "Get the hell out of my way!  That thing is messing with my psicrystal."

She looks around for a quick moment, then - as quietly as possible - draws her rapier.

"This is a pretty small tunnel." She comments to Kith. "Only one of us will be able to take it at a time, and there may be no room for missile support."

_Calm down, Charlotte, calm down... maybe fighting it isn't the_ best _idea you've had... that thing looked like it was heavily armored.  It will be hard to hit it._

Charlotte taps Kith on the shoulder to get his attention. "Got any ideas?" She asks, reluctantly.

_I can't believe I'm asking this scoundrel for ideas..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2002)

*Keith acts*

_Hmm... time now to act..._

Keith moves up to support Charlotte... hois blade is drawn... and will act to defend Charlotte...

"Mind if I step in as well?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2002)

_Here we go, someone we can rely on..._

"Not at all." Charlotte says quietly to Kith as he comes up to the front of the line.

"If we try to attack it, only one of us will be able to get at it.  There will be no way we can get missile support in there." Charlotte says, shaking her head. "It is too heavily armored.  I don't know if we'd even be able to hit it, much less hurt it."

_Why can't I think of anything?  This is so annoying!_


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 25, 2002)

"Can you summon one of those goo constructs behind it?  If it takes the bait the construct can then flee further down the passage allowing us to advance and atleast retreive your crystal."

Kith looks around, trying to see if he could possibly dive past it if need be.

"Otherwise my plan was to occupy it while you guys get all zotty on its hiney.  I agree, we can't hurt it."

Preparing to fight on full defense if need be...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2002)

_Maybe..._

"It might work." Charlotte says after taking a moment to think.

"So, I make a construct behind it, and send it down the tunnel... we retrieve my psicrystal... then what?"

_Why am I having problems thinking of ideas here right now?  Some days..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2002)

Keith raise a slight brow... "Kith... let me do the distracting.. I will take it on.. you guys get the crystal... I think I am a little better at evading harm in combat then most... we just need it occupied not destroyed right?"

_Why so selfless today... the thing one does for love... or is that crystals..._

Keith steps forward... "I am ready to dance when you guys are..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2002)

_This is stupid..._

Charlotte looks at Keith, then to Kith.

_This is_ stupid_... this is my psicrystal, so I should handle this problem... then we can deal with the... wierd thing..._

"Keith, stay here." Charlotte says, a hint of irritation in her voice.

Manifests _Astral Construct I_ with Flight ability.

"Get my psicrystal." She says to it, pointing to the crystal's general location.

_Why didn't I think of this before?_


----------



## Zhure (Jun 25, 2002)

*New thread!*

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16064


----------

